# Outback Factory Rally, July 6- 10 ,2008(sun- Thurs)



## tdvffjohn

Its official

The rally will be held at Eby s Pines Campround

http://www.ebyspines.com/campground/index.htm

There are currently 24 full hook up sites on hold and about the same number water, electric sites also.

They will be kept on hold for 2 weeks which is Nov 12, 2007. Depending on interest, that date might be able to be extended.

574-848-4583, ask for Chris Lang.

You can obviously choose to get there earlier and stay later than the above dates if you want.
The plan so far is to have the factory tour on Wed, in case anyone needs to know this for travel allowances.

The factory reps who came to the Niagara rally said they would love to host a rally close to the factory in Goshen, Indiana. We would as a group be able to take a tour of the factory









I suggested 08 in July because there are a few plans already made for 07 and July because I think it is the best month with no one having kids in school. ( I believe)

The reps do read the forum, so lets show them how we feel about the idea.

They also got a laugh when I said we could get to meet Gilligan, which told me for sure they do read the forum.

John


----------



## mswalt

Hmmmmm, novel idea.









Mark


----------



## rnameless

I also think that is interesting.


----------



## mjatalley

Sounds like an interesting trip. I just map-quested Goshen IN to see how far it would be from us. There are two Goshen's in IN - one in Elkhart County and one in Scott County.

Which is the right one?


----------



## biga

Sounds like a cool trip. I would love to see the factory.


----------



## j1mfrog

Elkhart is the one.


----------



## Katrina

I'd be all over that!!!
Sign me up.


----------



## Thor

Great idea. Is there anything else around the area other than the factory? We would be looking at a week instead of a weekend. Any factory discounts if we buy a new one on the spot?

Thor


----------



## ARzark

Sounds like a great idea








An 08 date would be perfect for all the advance planning.


----------



## campmg

Almost sounds like Charlie and the Chocolate Factory but even better.


----------



## Fire44

We maybe interested if the timing and vacation time works out. Keep us posted!!!

Gary


----------



## H2oSprayer

Fire44 said:


> We maybe interested if the timing and vacation time works out. Keep us posted!!!
> 
> Gary


Dito!!


----------



## RizFam

Thor said:


> Great idea. Is there anything else around the area other than the factory? We would be looking at a week instead of a weekend. Any factory discounts if we buy a new one on the spot?
> 
> Thor


I'm w/ Thor, what is out there besides Notre Dame & the Keystone factory?

Tami


----------



## campmg

I just talked to the factory. There will be no discounts but the CEO said if we buy a new Outback at the rally he'll let us label our own black and gray tanks.









He also said Gilligan will be in charge of the rally pot luck. Gilligan will provide plenty of beer for the kids and soda pop for the adults. Or is that the other way around?


----------



## mswalt

Santa Claus, Indiana isn't too far away (about 325 miles).

See this thread for something to do. http://www.holidayworld.com/

Mark


----------



## Kyoutbacker

I think there are lots of lakes in that area. Maybe we could find a suitable campground close to the factory that all would enjoy staying at.


----------



## RizFam

campmg said:


> I just talked to the factory. There will be no discounts but the CEO said if we buy a new Outback at the rally he'll let us label our own black and gray tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also said Gilligan will be in charge of the rally pot luck. Gilligan will provide plenty of beer for the kids and soda pop for the adults. Or is that the other way around?










You crack me up









Tami


----------



## Reverie

Would the factory be willing to help coordinate this? They have the "home field advantage" and could help us locate a suitable campground nearby. We would expect them to pay for the accommodations or anything but this would be very helpful. Pretty much all I need is hookups and a big pool so my kids have something to do. I would be willing to go up and tour the factory.

On our recent SE Outbackers Rally in Florida we had a couple of knowledgeable technicians "loaned" to us for some Q&A. That was the single most useful thing I have ever received from a dealer. Something like that would be cool. We could host a "tour of trailers" and let them ask us questions, take pictures, drink our liquor, etc...

Reverie


----------



## 7heaven

mswalt said:


> Santa Claus, Indiana isn't too far away (about 325 miles).
> 
> See this thread for something to do. http://www.holidayworld.com/
> 
> Mark


Mark, You crack me up...
















Only an Outbacker from Texas could say 325 miles isn't too far way.....


----------



## tdvffjohn

OK, yes the factory will help with most of the planning including finding the campground. They have even already talked to a dew in the area. Right now this is just an interest thread and in 07 , we will start the actual planning of this. They brought this idea up, so there interest is high. With advance planning for vacations in 07 already set for some , I felt 08 would be the best even tho it is ways off.

As far as what else is in the area, I personally do not know but I think this rally might have to take place mid week as I am assuming we can see the plant in operation.

John


----------



## Thor

What about autographs????

I want to meet the tank handle lable guy









Thor


----------



## Lady Di

I originally come from Goshen, so that is in my former neck of the woods. If we go at the right time there is the Elkhart County Fair, I think it is around the 3rd week of July. It is the 4-H fair, and there all kinds of activities going on. In Nappanee, there is Amish Village, never went there, due to living among them anyway. Lots of good restaurants and shopping malls, and as was already mentioned, lots of lakes.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Thor said:


> What about autographs????
> 
> I want to meet the tank handle lable guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


LMAO!! I would also like to meet this person!


----------



## dougdogs

Lady Di said:


> I originally come from Goshen, so that is in my former neck of the woods. If we go at the right time there is the Elkhart County Fair, I think it is around the 3rd week of July. It is the 4-H fair, and there all kinds of activities going on. In Nappanee, there is Amish Village, never went there, due to living among them anyway. Lots of good restaurants and shopping malls, and as was already mentioned, lots of lakes.


Yes, but if it is planned for the "wrong" time, the county fair grounds makes a great place for a rally. They have a lot of inexpensive, full service hook-up sites.

Heartland RV Owners just had a rally there, with factory support and tours, and it was a great success

The RV museum/hall of fame is also there http://www.rv-mh-hall-of-fame.org/index.html


----------



## ARzark

dougdogs said:


> I originally come from Goshen, so that is in my former neck of the woods. If we go at the right time there is the Elkhart County Fair, I think it is around the 3rd week of July. It is the 4-H fair, and there all kinds of activities going on. In Nappanee, there is Amish Village, never went there, due to living among them anyway. Lots of good restaurants and shopping malls, and as was already mentioned, lots of lakes.


Yes, but if it is planned for the "wrong" time, the county fair grounds makes a great place for a rally. They have a lot of inexpensive, full service hook-up sites.

Heartland RV Owners just had a rally there, with factory support and tours, and it was a great success

The RV museum/hall of fame is also there http://www.rv-mh-hall-of-fame.org/index.html
[/quote]

Now that's a great idea! If we end up being a huge group, the fairgrounds may be the ticket. Being this far out, and with proper planning and Keystone support, we may just be able to pull of our first Outbackers.com National rally in 08! I think this is a fantastic idea and I know we'll do everything we can to make it


----------



## HootBob

campmg said:


> I just talked to the factory. There will be no discounts but the CEO said if we buy a new Outback at the rally he'll let us label our own black and gray tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also said Gilligan will be in charge of the rally pot luck. Gilligan will provide plenty of beer for the kids and soda pop for the adults. Or is that the other way around?


LOL























Don


----------



## j1mfrog

RizFam said:


> Great idea. Is there anything else around the area other than the factory? We would be looking at a week instead of a weekend. Any factory discounts if we buy a new one on the spot?
> 
> Thor


I'm w/ Thor, what is out there besides Notre Dame & the Keystone factory?

Tami
[/quote]

It is in Amish country so you know how wild it can get around there.


----------



## skippershe

Just out of curiousity, I did a mapquest.....2,129.30 miles from our front door


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'm in for sure. I have 10 weeks off during the summer of 2008.


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> What about autographs????
> 
> I want to meet the tank handle lable guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


I bet you do









Don


----------



## Thor

I have an idea....have the label guy dump all of the Outbacks at the end of the rally. After that experience, the labels should be correct.









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> I have an idea....have the label guy dump all of the Outbacks at the end of the rally. After that experience, the labels should be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


Are you sure he would know how to do that
He can't even put the labels on right









Don


----------



## mswalt

I


> want to meet the tank handle lable guy


Yeah, but DO NOT shake his hand!









Mark


----------



## Thor

mswalt said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> want to meet the tank handle lable guy
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but DO NOT shake his hand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

Now that is funny









Thor


----------



## Not Yet

We will be up for another move by then, so if that takes us across the country we would try to show up. No idea where the big green machine will move me next. Anything is possible.

Jared


----------



## battalionchief3

A tour would be great. I have toured the HD plant in York PA many times and have seen production of Ambulances and Fire equiptment before and i always love to see where the stuff i buy is made.


----------



## G.G.Gator

Count us in.
A national rally, sounds Grrrreat!









Greg


----------



## Crawfish

Now this is what i'm talking about. A national rally where Keystone jumps in to help. I would love to see the factory in operation. You can for sure count us in.

Leon


----------



## Doft

We are interested also. It'd would be about 880 miles one-way for us.

Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thor said:


> What about autographs????
> 
> I want to meet the tank handle lable guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


We all want to meet him...


----------



## Steve McNeil

Doft said:


> We are interested also. It'd would be about 880 miles one-way for us.
> 
> Jim


We are interested as well. It would be 965 miles for us according to Mapquest. We will have to 
make our main vacation, to take off long enough for the drive and site seeing,etc.

Steve


----------



## jnk36jnk

sunny Hi there, we would be very interested in this trip. It would be a long way for us but Dean is retiring on 05-31-08 and so maby the trip could be a celebratory one! Jodi


----------



## H2oSprayer

Thor said:


> What about autographs????
> 
> I want to meet the tank handle lable guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


I would like to meet the guy that installed the black crank handles on my roof vents. Oh, wait, they must not have hired him before the production of our 2004 28BHS, the handles were missing on delivery. But that's another story....


----------



## j1mfrog

Maybe they'd be willing to sell us a few things at a factory direct discount. You know... like a new one piece propane tank cover.


----------



## H2oSprayer

dougdogs said:


> Yes, but if it is planned for the "wrong" time, the county fair grounds makes a great place for a rally. They have a lot of inexpensive, full service hook-up sites.
> 
> Heartland RV Owners just had a rally there, with factory support and tours, and it was a great success
> 
> The RV museum/hall of fame is also there http://www.rv-mh-hall-of-fame.org/index.html


I found this site, I think it's the fairgrounds that is being refered to.
http://www.4hfair.org/camping.htm


----------



## skippershe

H2oSprayer said:


> Yes, but if it is planned for the "wrong" time, the county fair grounds makes a great place for a rally. They have a lot of inexpensive, full service hook-up sites.
> 
> Heartland RV Owners just had a rally there, with factory support and tours, and it was a great success
> 
> The RV museum/hall of fame is also there http://www.rv-mh-hall-of-fame.org/index.html


I found this site, I think it's the fairgrounds that is being refered to.
http://www.4hfair.org/camping.htm
[/quote]
10 dump stations??? wow! party on guys


----------



## ARzark

John, see what you started?!?


----------



## Insomniak

Sounds like a great idea. What better way for the manufacturer to get feedback than from a bunch of Outback owners camped out on their front porch? Course, if they give the wrong answers, we may never leave!!

Just the fact that they had two reps and two techs at the last rally means that they consider this web site and this group of owners to be a formidable presence. Heck yeah, we can help them design the next generation of awesome Outbacks!!

Way to go everyone !!!


----------



## dmdillon

mjatalley said:


> Sounds like an interesting trip. I just map-quested Goshen IN to see how far it would be from us. There are two Goshen's in IN - one in Elkhart County and one in Scott County.
> 
> Which is the right one?


The Goshen, IN, where Outbacks are manufactured is located in Elkhart County.


----------



## RizFam

Insomniak said:


> Sounds like a great idea. What better way for the manufacturer to get feedback than from a bunch of Outback owners camped out on their front porch? Course, if they give the wrong answers, we may never leave!!
> 
> Just the fact that they had two reps and two techs at the last rally means that they consider this web site and this group of owners to be a formidable presence. Heck yeah, we can help them design the next generation of awesome Outbacks!!
> 
> Way to go everyone !!!










Yep!!









It was only two reps that came for two days.









Tami


----------



## Lady Di

Count us in. We can do double duty, attend the rally, and visit family.

Rita


----------



## Dreamtimers

If the timing works out, we'd love to come. I'd love to take the tour, but DW said she would rather read a good book.



Insomniak said:


> Sounds like a great idea. Heck yeah, we can help them design the next generation of awesome Outbacks!!


Well we might if get a factory discount for all the hard testting and development work on what would be a VERY popular series.
















Dave


----------



## small5

Count us in and also my brothers family! We're only 100 miles down the road. Let's make it the '08 National Rally and go for the entire week. Theres plenty to do in the area. And yes Notre Dame is right down the road (GO IRISH!). A walk through the campus will be worth the trip!

KEEP US POSTED!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon

I'm liking this idea a lot. Great suggestion. I'm glad they read this site...it's the best place for feedback. We've tipped them off about it over the years.

I'd like to see this happen.


----------



## z-family




----------



## PDX_Doug

Sounds like a great idea! I don't think we would actually tow back back, but I would consider flying in for the festivities. On the other hand, We may be due for a new Outback by then, and Lakeshore is not that far away... hmm...









Just make sure it dosen't interfere with skippershe's '08 California rally. That is a must attend for us, and frankly, given the choice between Big Sur and Goshen, Indiana...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## schrade

We are in also!!


----------



## mountainlady56

Dreamtimers said:


> If the timing works out, we'd love to come. I'd love to take the tour, but DW said she would rather read a good book.
> 
> Dave


I'm with your wife, Dave. After growing up with my mom involved in the mobile home manufacturing business?? I don't think so. It's boring, hot work.







BORING!! 
Darlene


----------



## Dreamtimers

sgalady said:


> If the timing works out, we'd love to come. I'd love to take the tour, but DW said she would rather read a good book.
> 
> Dave


I'm with your wife, Dave. After growing up with my mom involved in the mobile home manufacturing business?? I don't think so. It's boring, hot work.







BORING!! 
Darlene








[/quote]
Perhaps,

But if you're thinking of doing any serious mods. it would be nice to know what is in or behind any of those areas







that you just can't see until it's to late.









Dave


----------



## mountainlady56

Dreamtimers said:


> If the timing works out, we'd love to come. I'd love to take the tour, but DW said she would rather read a good book.
> 
> Dave


I'm with your wife, Dave. After growing up with my mom involved in the mobile home manufacturing business?? I don't think so. It's boring, hot work.







BORING!! 
Darlene








[/quote]
Perhaps,

But if you're thinking of doing any serious mods. it would be nice to know what is in or behind any of those areas







that you just can't see until it's to late.









Dave
[/quote]
Yep, Dave, that's true!!
BUT, you can always ask someone else who found out the hard way!!















But, I think my modding is going to be limited, anyway. 
Darlene


----------



## California Jim

skippershe said:


> Just out of curiousity, I did a mapquest.....2,129.30 miles from our front door


Since we're relatively close by you:

2129 miles / 60MPH = 32.75 total hours of driving

32.75 driving hours / 3 days travel = 10.91 driving hours per day

Don't know if 3 days is even realistic, more like 4 to get there with some sanity left.

I would LOVE to come, but 8 days of driving to get there and back









I'll be green with envy hearing about the fabulous time everyone had


----------



## RizFam

California Jim said:


> Just out of curiousity, I did a mapquest.....2,129.30 miles from our front door


Since we're relatively close by you:

2129 miles / 60MPH = 32.75 total hours of driving

32.75 driving hours / 3 days travel = 10.91 driving hours per day

Don't know if 3 days is even realistic, more like 4 to get there with some sanity left.

I would LOVE to come, but 8 days of driving to get there and back









I'll be green with envy hearing about the fabulous time everyone had








[/quote]

Maybe once we all decide on a campground Keystone could reserve the cabins & or some trailers for those Outbackers that are flying in?








Instead of staying in a near by hotel or motel.
This way we can all still be together w/ or w/out







our beloved outbacks.

Just a thought.
Tami


----------



## jewel

Al and I would _love_ to attend..but like California Jim said...yikes on the amount of driving. Flying in would probably be just a little too expensive - for 5 people. So I'll have to say we'll sit here and be extremely jealous of you all.









jewels


----------



## mountainlady56

California Jim said:


> Just out of curiousity, I did a mapquest.....2,129.30 miles from our front door


Since we're relatively close by you:

2129 miles / 60MPH = 32.75 total hours of driving

32.75 driving hours / 3 days travel = 10.91 driving hours per day

Don't know if 3 days is even realistic, more like 4 to get there with some sanity left.

I would LOVE to come, but 8 days of driving to get there and back









I'll be green with envy hearing about the fabulous time everyone had








[/quote]

Oh, come on, Jim!!
Just think........you could play your cowbell all the way!!







Know the wife would love it!!
Darlene


----------



## 7heaven

California Jim said:


> Just out of curiousity, I did a mapquest.....2,129.30 miles from our front door


Since we're relatively close by you:

2129 miles / 60MPH = 32.75 total hours of driving

32.75 driving hours / 3 days travel = 10.91 driving hours per day

Don't know if 3 days is even realistic, more like 4 to get there with some sanity left.

I would LOVE to come, but 8 days of driving to get there and back









I'll be green with envy hearing about the fabulous time everyone had








[/quote]

Jim, I gotta agree, it's 4 days minimum. That's what's kept us from making our California trip so far... Maybe next year...


----------



## tdvffjohn

I guess for those who cannot make the drive, I will have to videotape it (if they allow it) and send out copies


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tdvffjohn said:


> I guess for those who cannot make the drive, I will have to videotape it (if they allow it) and send out copies


That would be great...thanks for the offer.


----------



## Gilligan

tdvffjohn said:


> I guess for those who cannot make the drive, I will have to videotape it (if they allow it) and send out copies


Whoa there! Back the Outback up!
Any video tape with me on it will require royalty payments.









And residuals for the re-runs.

Gilligan


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Gilligan said:


> I guess for those who cannot make the drive, I will have to videotape it (if they allow it) and send out copies


Whoa there! Back the Outback up!
Any video tape with me on it will require royalty payments.









Gilligan
[/quote]

Consider all th work we've doen to repair your work payment enough.


----------



## birddog74

Just a hop skip and a jump across the dreaded 80/94







But sounds like itll be well worth the trip.


----------



## tdvffjohn




----------



## Fire44

John....If I can be any help on this let me know.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn




----------



## mjatalley

Mapquested this and it is about 433 miles from us. Could be a possibility depending on the timing.


----------



## daves700

This may work out for us ... I will be keeping a eye on this thread


----------



## firemedicinstr

I too am interested in this idea. I make two to three trips a year to Goshen, IN or as they call it "MICHIANNA" since you are right on the Michigan-Indiana line.

And to NOT spend the night in "the Holiday Inn Express" woulld actually be enjoyable.

I hope those that want to meet "the people that make the outbacks" are night-owls, from my observations these folks work from 4am till whenever they finish the days production.









MK


----------



## NDJollyMon

I think I could make it. It's only 845 miles away.


----------



## Crawfish

MapQuest just told me it will be 810 miles.







Looks like a two day trip up. Might have to make it a two week vacation for us.

Leon


----------



## greg_upstate_ny

Would like to see how these campers are made too. Just Join this site and this is my first post, hope to have many more.


----------



## tdvffjohn




----------



## BritsOnTour

7heaven said:


> Santa Claus, Indiana isn't too far away (about 325 miles).
> 
> See this thread for something to do. http://www.holidayworld.com/
> 
> Mark


Mark, You crack me up...
















Only an Outbacker from Texas could say 325 miles isn't too far way.....








[/quote]

Just reading back through this thread......and yes, that's exactly what I thought: 325 miles - not far away?!!

Did you have a date in mind at all John?

Does anyone know: Is it remotely close to the Indianapolis race track? Dh and ds are huge Formula One fans and if this trip coincides with the Grand Prix in '08, it would be a definite yes! Dave's flown there a couple of times for the race but now we have the OB........

Thanks, Ali


----------



## tdvffjohn

Ali, thats an interesting suggestion. I will keep it in mind. The official planning will get underway this summer. Keystone will handle a lot of it as far as campground, etc., it was there wish to do this.

John


----------



## H2oSprayer

tdvffjohn said:


> Ali, thats an interesting suggestion. I will keep it in mind. The official planning will get underway this summer. Keystone will handle a lot of it as far as campground, etc., it was there wish to do this.
> 
> John


John,

It sounds great the Keystone is willing to help with getting this set up. (Can we ask one thing of Keystone though, * PLEASE * keep Gilligan out of the loop on this one







)


----------



## tdvffjohn

Gilligan will be in charge of the 3 hr tour


----------



## PDX_Doug

H2oSprayer said:


> Ali, thats an interesting suggestion. I will keep it in mind. The official planning will get underway this summer. Keystone will handle a lot of it as far as campground, etc., it was there wish to do this.
> 
> John


John,

It sounds great the Keystone is willing to help with getting this set up. (Can we ask one thing of Keystone though, * PLEASE * keep Gilligan out of the loop on this one







)
[/quote]
Oh, no, no, NO!









I am REALLY looking forward to meeting Gilligan!
I have wonderful plans for him!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

It wasn't until fairly recently that I realized this is planned for 200*8* and....so....this could be a possibility. However, it would be a MAJOR undertaking at roughly 900 miles & 15-17 hrs drive. Still have very dear friends in Ohio and this would be a great excuse to visit with them. Would _love _ to make it to the 1st National Rally - especially to meet our "West of the Mississippi" Outbacker friends .... but the would definately need to be a "major vacation" and I'm not so sure I/we want to cash in so much vaca. time on...uh...going back to Ohio....









We'll keep our eyes on this thread .... planning for 2008 is a looooonnnnnngggggg time off still.


----------



## Gilligan

PDX_Doug said:


> I am REALLY looking forward to meeting Gilligan!
> I have wonderful plans for him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Now be nice, Skipper!









Gilligan


----------



## PDX_Doug

Gilligan said:


> I am REALLY looking forward to meeting Gilligan!
> I have wonderful plans for him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Now be nice, Skipper!









Gilligan








[/quote]
Now, now, little buddy... Not to worry...
It won't hurt for long!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Hokie

Hmmm.... 630 miles for us. This could be a possibility. Sounds like a lot of fun. I'm not going to mention it to the family quite yet though. If we don't make it, there is a good chance I might fly out for it though. Waiting to hear more information


----------



## Reverie

I show 662 miles one way from Atlanta. I didn't have any luck interesting the wife and kids on this trip so I am trying to put together a group of guys that would be willing to drive up together and use one or two trailers. I am really looking forward to this trip and I hope I can meet a lot of people I have exchanged postings with over the years.

This will be great! I'm picturing small groups sitting around debating the relative merits of the Quicki Flush vs. the Tornado while at another campfire they will debate Ford vs Dodge vs GM vs Toyota vs Nissan. If the campfire is near Zoom2's trailer we will no longer be capable of debate, just inintelligable grunts.

Reverie


----------



## Northern Wind

Count us in, works great for us.

Maybe we can get factory reps to do service on the rigs if needed like they do at other rallies!!

Steve


----------



## Mainecamper

Love the idea...


----------



## NAturedog2

Sounds like a great idea. Lets get a date set so people can start planing their 2008 Vacation. I would love to tour the factory if the dates worked out.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

firemedicinstr said:


> I make two to three trips a year to Goshen, IN or as they call it "MICHIANNA" since you are right on the Michigan-Indiana line.


Just like Wyobraska and Texarkana.

Randy


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Nick,

Zoom's Outback is big enough for all the SE Outbackers.

Dave


----------



## kyoutback

Don't know how I've missed this thread until now. I usually just check new posts so somehow missed it. Anyway, we would be very interested in doing this. Only 260 miles from us. Can't wait to hear details.


----------



## Dreamtimers

Looking Forward to it. If DW does not want to go, Nick... I'm interested.

Dave


----------



## Reverie

I'd like to bump this thread and see if there is really going to be a rally at the factory next year. I have cleared it with "shewhomustbeobeyed" to haul the trailer up there and I'm trying to find people willing to make the trek from the Atlanta area. I think this would be a blast...

Reverie


----------



## H2oSprayer

Reverie said:


> I have cleared it with "shewhomustbeobeyed"


Now that's funny!!


----------



## outbackmac

Whats the word? anymore talk about this rally. dont let the guys from down south get way ahead. any thoughts on dates?


----------



## Dreamtimers

Reverie said:


> I'd like to bump this thread and see if there is really going to be a rally at the factory next year. I have cleared it with "shewhomustbeobeyed" to haul the trailer up there and I'm trying to find people willing to make the trek from the Atlanta area. I think this would be a blast...
> 
> Reverie


While not quite Atlanta, I/We are interested. A lot will depend on the dates. I know this rally was put out until '08' so people would have time to plan. If we don't set some dates soon, the wait will be for nothing and the year will have been scheduled already. I know that DW has no interest in the factory tour, BUT I can't wait to see the factory and talk with the people there.

Dave


----------



## wolfwood

There was talk of coordinating timing of this with the under-discussion Montana Rally, but dates were not pinned down for either. Wolfwood WILL  be heading West (Montana, Wyoming, Colorado, Oregon (?)) the last week of July/1st week of Aug. 2008.

Sure would be great if there was a Rally to meet up with...







Whadya say? Would the weekend of Aug.1,2,3 (+ time before and/or after) work for Montana, and the weekend before or after work for the Factory Rally?


----------



## kyoutback

We are very interested in this rally idea. It's fairly close to us and a factory tour would be interesting. If it goes much into August however we will be dealing with back to school issues.


----------



## FraTra

I lived in Goshen for several years, we moved back south when I was 18 or so. I have a partial Goshen map in my head and trying picture where the factory is located. I would like to go back and look around for a couple of days but won't make the rally. Hopefully you guys that go will pick up some valuable info to bring back.


----------



## tdvffjohn

We will be working on setting this up sometime in August as far as getting a date narrowed down. It is the busy time for the factory reps and with Zion and the other rallies going on, its a little busy for all. This is not a forgotten thing, sooooo stay tuned.









John


----------



## whodey

kyoutback said:


> We are very interested in this rally idea. It's fairly close to us and a factory tour would be interesting. If it goes much into August however we will be dealing with back to school issues.


Ditto - Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

whodey said:


> We are very interested in this rally idea. It's fairly close to us and a factory tour would be interesting. If it goes much into August however we will be dealing with back to school issues.


Ditto - Mike
[/quote]

Good info so we know









John


----------



## RizFam

tdvffjohn said:


> We will be working on setting this up sometime in August as far as getting a date narrowed down. It is the busy time for the factory reps and with Zion and the other rallies going on, its a little busy for all. This is not a forgotten thing, sooooo stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


John if you need any help I'd be more then happy to help you. Just say the word.









Tami


----------



## Reverie

I recognize that it is impossible to satisfy everyone's schedule BUT....

If you schedule this in August it almost certainly knocks almost all of the families out because of school schedules. At one point the discussion was about July. If it has to be in August, can it be the first week? My kids return to school on the second week.

Reverie


----------



## RizFam

Reverie said:


> I recognize that it is impossible to satisfy everyone's schedule BUT....
> 
> If you schedule this in August it almost certainly knocks almost all of the families out because of school schedules. At one point the discussion was about July. If it has to be in August, can it be the first week? My kids return to school on the second week.
> 
> Reverie


That's a good point Nick. Maybe we should start a poll with date choices? 
My son goes back to school in Sept after Labor Day & I didn't realize that some kids go back that early.

Tami


----------



## kyoutback

Reverie said:


> I recognize that it is impossible to satisfy everyone's schedule BUT....
> 
> If you schedule this in August it almost certainly knocks almost all of the families out because of school schedules. At one point the discussion was about July. If it has to be in August, can it be the first week? My kids return to school on the second week.
> 
> Reverie


This is exactly what I was trying to say earlier. Not only do my kids go back to school in August so does my wife. I'd really like to make this rally but August just won't work.


----------



## firemedicinstr

Add me to the July crowd..............County school starts in September but with fall baseball..............fall soccer............fall track.......................all starting practice on August 15th it kinda kills the ability to travel except weekends.

MK


----------



## Dreamtimers

Mid July would be good for us, but late July is possible with work and planning, as might be early Aug.
Best of luck with the planning, we're all awaiting more details.

Dave


----------



## tdvffjohn

The plan is to shoot for a July week. Number 1 reason is because some schools start in Aug. Keystone has made contact with a few local campgrounds so it will also bepend on their availability.

John


----------



## outbackmac

Any word on a date yet?


----------



## biga

I will agree with the July time frame. Mrs. Biga usually starts school the first or second week of August, and if we are going to mis work in August, we are going to Sturgis







. We started looking at this trip this pas week, and the drive looks good, ND would make a cool excursion for a day, and the Auburn - Cord - Duesenberg Museum looks cool also.


----------



## Fire Dept 66

Sounds like a great idea John. Keep us posted on a date in July. We will be there.


----------



## Northern Wind

Late July, early August works for us!

Sounds like fun









Steve


----------



## renegade21rs

I could be interested in this ... Goshen is not that far from Detroit ... keep me posted ... I'd like to be there !


----------



## Sayonara

We are interested too !! This sounds like a great opportunity! We will keep a watch on this...


----------



## Reverie

So here is the question, is there ACTUALLY going to be a Factory Rally and when will it take place? I would like to start my planning process for next summer (getting reservations, putting in for vacation time, begging the wife, etc.) and would love to firm this up.

Reverie


----------



## kyoutback

Reverie said:


> So here is the question, is there ACTUALLY going to be a Factory Rally and when will it take place? I would like to start my planning process for next summer (getting reservations, putting in for vacation time, begging the wife, etc.) and would love to firm this up.
> 
> Reverie


I agree. With my wife's school schedule I have a very limited window of opportunity for vacation time next year. I would really like to be at this rally but need to start planning for next July now.


----------



## FZ1dave

Well? Any further info?

Being just 105 miles away the traveling isn't an issue, but a date would be good.


----------



## kyoutback

Is there any news on this rally? Has it been forgotten?


----------



## H2oSprayer

tdvffjohn said:


> Ali, thats an interesting suggestion. I will keep it in mind. The official planning will get underway this summer. Keystone will handle a lot of it as far as campground, etc., it was there wish to do this.
> 
> John


The above quote was from November of 2006. Has Keystone dropped the ball? Should we have the Skipper arm wrestle Gilligan for the reins so the WE can plan OUR rally?


----------



## biga

We are anxiously awaiting the date for this. We would love to attend this rally if it is next July.


----------



## dtm677

We would also like to attend, but we need a date before our other plans are finalized.


----------



## Dreamtimers

dtm677 said:


> We would also like to attend, but we need a date before our other plans are finalized.


X2

Dave


----------



## z-family




----------



## Crawfish

X4

Leon


----------



## KampinwitKids

Crawfish said:


> X4
> 
> Leon


x5


----------



## Susan

X6

Susan and Smiley


----------



## ARzark

This would be a pretty cool thing to see happen


----------



## 7heaven

X7 and thanks for saving 7 for me!


----------



## WAYoutbacker

Has there been any more discussion on a date. We are planing an East Coast trip and maybe can hit 
it on the way if timing is good. Sure would like to make it.

Jack and Nancy


----------



## Sayonara

WAYoutbacker said:


> Has there been any more discussion on a date. We are planing an East Coast trip and maybe can hit
> it on the way if timing is good. Sure would like to make it.
> 
> Jack and Nancy


I was just thinking the same thing. Starting to put the plans together for next year.


----------



## kyoutback




----------



## PDX_Doug

If this rally is going to happen, it's going to be a pretty big project and does need to get going soon.
Unfortunately, my plate is pretty full right now, so while I would like to be involved in it to some degree, I really can't take it on as Rallymaster.

If there is anyone out there, that would be interested in stepping forward and getting involved in the rally, and has the time to commit to it, please contact me, and we will see what we can do about getting this event off the ground.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70

The last time I talked to TDVFFJohn, he was trying to get in contact with the reps from Keystone.

He said they hadn't returned any of his calls in weeks, and they would be the major factor in this rally happening.

I guess if someone wanted to do a rally based around the factory on their own, it could be done.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

I just tried again and left a message with the rep. If I do not get a call back within a week ( I will try again on Mon) we will consider this a dead issue. Keystone is the ones who initiated the interest in this rally and tour so for now, the clock is ticking. I also want this to happen. I will have no problem with being rallymaster but obviously the Keystone needs to call me back. I plan on asking a few for help as needed when necesary. It all depends on how much we need to do in assisting Keystone.

John


----------



## nynethead

I just went to the Keystone home page and sent them an email detailing the group and our desire for the factory tour that was promised.

Let's see if it stirs the pot


----------



## Reverie

I really, really hope this happens. I would love to meet everyone and have a chance to see this happen...

So if we really need a pot stirred....









Reverie


----------



## biga

Below is the email I just sent to Keystone:

Hi, I am a devoted owner of a 2006 Outback 28KRS, and a member of the Outbackers.com forum family. In June of '06 some of your reps expressed interest in helping organize a factory sponsored national Outback rally in the summer of 2008 near your factory in Goshen, IN. My wife and I hope that you will support this rally as one of our members contacts you to begin the organization of this event.

Thank you and have a great day.


----------



## tdvffjohn

They did call me back yesterday but the timing for me was bad. I assume he will call again today.......things are looking up

John


----------



## H2oSprayer




----------



## kyoutback




----------



## Five Outbackers

I am originally from that area... I would love to go to this rally it if happens


----------



## tdvffjohn

Tentatively speaking, nothing set exact yet.

We are looking at up to 75 site available at the Elkhart County Fairgrounds from July 6 - 10, 2008 You can obviously stay longer or get there sooner if you choose. Full hook ups but there is no pool or playground. Rates are 24.38 plus tax per night or 148.40 for 7 nights.

http://www.rvingusa.com/map.cfm?map=1672map%2Ejpg

The factory tour will be on Wed July 9 midweek to allow for travelling time on either end of the week.

This looks like the best window for Keystone and the fairgrounds and I hope, us. I will call Keystone back and the fairgrounds to finalize this on Thurs. Comments welcome, please.

John


----------



## kyoutback

tdvffjohn said:


> Tentatively speaking, nothing set exact yet.
> 
> We are looking at up to 75 site available at the Elkhart County Fairgrounds from July 6 - 10, 2008 You can obviously stay longer or get there sooner if you choose. Full hook ups but there is no pool or playground. Rates are 24.38 plus tax per night or 148.40 for 7 nights.
> 
> http://www.rvingusa.com/map.cfm?map=1672map%2Ejpg
> 
> The factory tour will be on Wed July 9 midweek to allow for travelling time on either end of the week.
> 
> This looks like the best window for Keystone and the fairgrounds and I hope, us. I will call Keystone back and the fairgrounds to finalize this on Thurs. Comments welcome, please.
> 
> John


It sounds great to me. July was the only month we would be able to make it. The only problem I see is no pool. It might force us to break out the slip-n-slide.


----------



## tdvffjohn

How many can we connect together?


----------



## biga

Sounds great to me and Mrs. Biga. Since she is a teacher, and I will be off on the 4th, that would give us plenty of time to travel and get side tracked along the way.









Here's a Google Map of the Fairgrounds.
Map


----------



## Five Outbackers

I would rather get a place that has some amenities. With 3 kids and that long of a trip we would need a pool and some other entertainment for the kids. it would be nice to be close to the factory but how long would we really be at the factory a few hours on one day ?? This place not to far away from Goshen and looks nice. I Could not find any rates on the web site. I am sure it will not be as cheap as the Fair Grounds

Eby's Pines Campground in Northern Indiana Amish Country

Rally Dates sound good

Just my 2 cents


----------



## H2oSprayer

Five Outbackers said:


> I would rather get a place that has some amenities. With 3 kids and that long of a trip we would need a pool and some other entertainment for the kids. it would be nice to be close to the factory but how long would we really be at the factory a few hours on one day ?? This place not to far away from Goshen and looks nice. I Could not find any rates on the web site. I am sure it will not be as cheap as the Fair Grounds
> 
> Eby's Pines Campground in Northern Indiana Amish Country
> 
> Rally Dates sound good
> 
> Just my 2 cents


It's great to see that this thing is finally getting off the ground. I also agree that having some amenities would be nice. However, depending on how may people actually sign up to go, we may not all fit anywhere other then the fairgrounds. We may stay at the fairgrounds for a few days, but then need to move onto a place like Eby's Pines. Heck, it's only 18 miles to the factory from Eby's.


----------



## Lady Di

Dates sound good to us. We're in if we do it. Don't know if we would stay at the Fairgrounds the whole time.


----------



## j1mfrog

I like the dates and the fairground location.









http://www.4hfair.org/camping.htm


----------



## Sayonara

Dont see much of an issue with those dates for us. I would have to agree that for such a long trip some ammenities would be nice. Nice work so far!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Actually I also would like a pool and playground. I figured I would let the comments wiegh in. The dates of sun thru thurs with the tour on wed will 99% be the dates. With it being July and right after the fourth and also Amish tourist area, the fairgrounds might be the easiest to get. That said, I will spend some time in the next few days calling and trying to locate a campground that would be interested in accomodating us.

Keystone is interested in hosting some type of dinner meal.

Updates will follow soon.

John


----------



## Lady Di

Good work John!









I have family in the area, so can easily find a place to stay with them. Of course it would be great to be with the group. Let us know what you find.


----------



## Sayonara

Cool, sounds good !!


----------



## outbackmac

Count us in

I agree a place with some amenities would be great.

Iam sure we can come up with some slip n slides at whatever campground

Nice choice of pics


----------



## H2oSprayer

tdvffjohn said:


> That said, I will spend some time in the next few days calling and trying to locate a campground that would be interested in accomodating us.


John,

Would it be helpful if we started to get a head count of those that are planning on going?

1. H2oSprayer


----------



## tdvffjohn

H2oSprayer said:


> That said, I will spend some time in the next few days calling and trying to locate a campground that would be interested in accomodating us.


John,

Would it be helpful if we started to get a head count of those that are planning on going?

1. H2oSprayer
2. tdvffjohn
[/quote]

Can t hurt to have an idea of how many are at least a definite maybe.

I have a campground with anemities very interested in having us. The person I need to speak with will be calling me on Mon.

John


----------



## biga

Add the Biga's to the list. With those dates, we are planning to go. Amenities are not a very big deal for us as we are planning some day trips on our bikes. Probably Notre Dame one day and the Auburn/Cord/Duesenberg museum in Auburn, IN on another. That's a good start anyway.


----------



## tdvffjohn

tdvffjohn said:


> That said, I will spend some time in the next few days calling and trying to locate a campground that would be interested in accomodating us.


John,

Would it be helpful if we started to get a head count of those that are planning on going?

1. H2oSprayer
2. tdvffjohn
3. biga
[/quote]

Can t hurt to have an idea of how many are at least a definite maybe.

I have a campground with anemities very interested in having us. The person I need to speak with will be calling me on Mon.

John
[/quote]


----------



## PDX_Doug

It would appear this is all in close proximity to Road America at Elkhart Lake. I believe there is also a short track at the Elkhart fairgrounds. It would be interesting to see if there is any racing action going on in the area on either of the bracketing weekends. This year ChampCar was at Elkhart Lake August 10-12.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kyoutback

tdvffjohn said:


> That said, I will spend some time in the next few days calling and trying to locate a campground that would be interested in accomodating us.


John,

Would it be helpful if we started to get a head count of those that are planning on going?

1. H2oSprayer
2. tdvffjohn
3. biga
4. kyoutback
[/quote]

Can t hurt to have an idea of how many are at least a definite maybe.

I have a campground with anemities very interested in having us. The person I need to speak with will be calling me on Mon.

John
[/quote]
[/quote]
Looking forward to this.


----------



## Lady Di

kyoutback said:


> That said, I will spend some time in the next few days calling and trying to locate a campground that would be interested in accomodating us.


John,

Would it be helpful if we started to get a head count of those that are planning on going?

1. H2oSprayer
2. tdvffjohn
3. biga
4. kyoutback
5-Lady Di
[/quote]

Can t hurt to have an idea of how many are at least a definite maybe.

I have a campground with anemities very interested in having us. The person I need to speak with will be calling me on Mon.

John
[/quote]
[/quote]
Looking forward to this.
[/quote]

Should be interesting.


----------



## Roadrunner

We would like to come to the rally. Amenities such as a pool would be great.


----------



## dammawpa

Sounds neat to us. Keep us posted as to the plans.
Be Safe Out Back there


----------



## H2oSprayer

tdvffjohn said:


> I have a campground with anemities very interested in having us. The person I need to speak with will be calling me on Mon.


John,

Any new info?


----------



## Five Outbackers

Started a new list just to clean it up a bit

1.H2oSprayer
2.tdvffjohn
3.biga
4.kyoutback
5.lady Di
6.Roadrunner
7.Dammawpa
8.Five Outbackers


----------



## 3athlete

It's a definite possibility for us...aren't sure if we're up to a trip that long, but it would be fun to find out! I'm on vaca, just have to figure out tim's availability...


----------



## Thor

Sorry, basically too lazy to read all 12 pages.

We are just starting tto put our 08 vacation plans together. Is there a weekend picked? Hopefully in early July.

I ftiming is good we will be there
Thor


----------



## Reverie

Reverie is in. I'm just not sure if I will need to find a place with kid-type amenities or will this wind up being a bachelor trip.

Reverie


----------



## kyoutback

Thor said:


> Sorry, basically too lazy to read all 12 pages.
> 
> We are just starting tto put our 08 vacation plans together. Is there a weekend picked? Hopefully in early July.
> 
> I ftiming is good we will be there
> Thor


Tentatively July 6 - 10


----------



## Susan

Started a new list just to clean it up a bit

1.H2oSprayer
2.tdvffjohn
3.biga
4.kyoutback
5.lady Di
6.Roadrunner
7.Dammawpa
8.Five Outbackers
9.Susan and Smiley

Tentatively July 6 - 10


----------



## small5

Susan said:


> Started a new list just to clean it up a bit
> 
> 1.H2oSprayer
> 2.tdvffjohn
> 3.biga
> 4.kyoutback
> 5.lady Di
> 6.Roadrunner
> 7.Dammawpa
> 8.Five Outbackers
> 9.Susan and Smiley
> 
> Tentatively July 6 - 10


Add us to the list! small5 will be there!


----------



## small5

PDX_Doug said:


> It would appear this is all in close proximity to Road America at Elkhart Lake. I believe there is also a short track at the Elkhart fairgrounds. It would be interesting to see if there is any racing action going on in the area on either of the bracketing weekends. This year ChampCar was at Elkhart Lake August 10-12.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I think you're in the wrong state for Road America at Elkhart Lake! If not mistaken the road course is in Wisconsin, not Indiana.


----------



## tdvffjohn

He s got ya Doug


----------



## Five Outbackers

Started a new list just to clean it up a bit

1.H2oSprayer
2.tdvffjohn
3.biga
4.kyoutback
5.lady Di
6.Roadrunner
7.Dammawpa
8.Five Outbackers
9.Susan and Smiley
10.Thor 
11.Reverie
12.3athlete
13.small5

This list is just a wish list of people wanting to go. Until a campground and dates are set

If you think you might want to go just copy the list and add your name to it

Tentatively July 6 - 10


----------



## Thor

July 6-10

It looks like it will work for us as well. DW is just checking her schedule. Should be able to confirm in a week or so....but it is looking good

Thor


----------



## mike

just adding us to the list, We would also like to have some amenties.

1.H2oSprayer
2.tdvffjohn
3.biga
4.kyoutback
5.lady Di
6.Roadrunner
7.Dammawpa
8.Five Outbackers
9.Susan and Smiley
10.Thor 
11.Reverie
12.3athlete
13.small5
14. mike


----------



## Thor

We are going to make this apart of our 2 week vacation. It looks liuke we are going to spend 10 days in the area - area meaning within 8-10hrs drive

Thor


----------



## whodey

Started a new list just to clean it up a bit

1.H2oSprayer
2.tdvffjohn
3.biga
4.kyoutback
5.lady Di
6.Roadrunner
7.Dammawpa
8.Five Outbackers
9.Susan and Smiley
10.Thor
11.Reverie
12.3athlete
13.small5
14.Whodey

I'm with Reverie, could be family trip, could be bachelor trip.

Mike


----------



## Five Outbackers

1.H2oSprayer
2.tdvffjohn
3.biga
4.kyoutback
5.lady Di
6.Roadrunner
7.Dammawpa
8.Five Outbackers
9.Susan and Smiley
10.Thor 
11.Reverie
12.3athlete
13.small5
14.Mike
15.whodey

This is just a wish list of people wanting to go. Until a campground and dates are set

If you think you might want to go just copy the list and add your name to it

Tentatively July 6 - 10

*Everyone wanting to add a name... Please make a copy of the last list posted then pasted it in a new post under your name Thanks *


----------



## outbackmac

Count us in but only for the weekend of the rally as i will not stay a week in a parking lot.


----------



## Dreamtimers

Five Outbackers said:


> 1.H2oSprayer
> 2.tdvffjohn
> 3.biga
> 4.kyoutback
> 5.lady Di
> 6.Roadrunner
> 7.Dammawpa
> 8.Five Outbackers
> 9.Susan and Smiley
> 10.Thor
> 11.Reverie
> 12.3athlete
> 13.small5
> 14.Mike
> 15.whodey
> 16. Dreamtimers
> 
> This is just a wish list of people wanting to go. Until a campground and dates are set
> 
> If you think you might want to go just copy the list and add your name to it
> 
> Tentatively July 6 - 10
> 
> *Everyone wanting to add a name... Please make a copy of the last list posted then pasted it in a new post under your name Thanks *


I have the same comment as Reverie. Just have to see how this shakes out. Would love to see more stuff for family, so I can convince them to come.


----------



## Thor

Just got word back from DW's work. We are good to go.
















Have we decided on location/camping area?

Thor


----------



## mskyoutback

Five Outbackers said:


> I would rather get a place that has some amenities. With 3 kids and that long of a trip we would need a pool and some other entertainment for the kids. it would be nice to be close to the factory but how long would we really be at the factory a few hours on one day ?? This place not to far away from Goshen and looks nice. I Could not find any rates on the web site. I am sure it will not be as cheap as the Fair Grounds
> 
> Eby's Pines Campground in Northern Indiana Amish Country
> 
> Rally Dates sound good
> 
> Just my 2 cents


I've heard great things about Eby's Pines campground!


----------



## Thor

outbackmac said:


> Count us in but only for the weekend of the rally as i will not stay a week in a parking lot.


I claim site #63

























Actually - No parking lots for us either.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

[quote name='tdvffjohn' date='Aug 7 2006, 07:56 AM' post='140745']
Its official

The rally will be held at Eby s Pines Campround

http://www.ebyspines.com/campground/index.htm

There are currently 24 full hook up sites on hold and about the same number water, electric sites also.

They will be kept on hold for 2 weeks which is Nov 12, 2007. Depending on interest, that date might be able to be extended.

574-848-4583, ask for Chris Lang.

You can obviosly choose to get there earlier and stay later if you want to.
The factory tour is planned for Wed, in case anyone needs to know for travel allowances.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Rally campsite list

tdvffjohn-165


----------



## mskyoutback

Rally campsite list

tdvffjohn-165
kyoutback,mskyoutback-167


----------



## Thor

John

Thanks for all your work. We will make reservation by the end of the week.

Thor


----------



## biga

Google Map of the Campground

Nice shady looking place.

Mrs. Biga and I should be making our reservations this week.

Now I will spend the next 8 months planning the route there and back.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Great link.







It gets pretty close up and stays clear. I can pick where I need to exactly put my fiver on my site.

John


----------



## nynethead

Wish the dates were later in july, taking the kids to disney 6/29-7/12 so we will have to miss it.

Would have loved to see how the process goes from start to finish.

Would have also been nice to meet gilligan in person to try and understand his way of thinking.


----------



## outbackmac

tdvffjohn-165
kyoutback,mskyoutback-167 
Outbackmac 168


----------



## Insomniak

Let's see.....2,100 miles....two kids....July heat......the opportunity to chat with Gilligan in person......

Hmmmmmm..........


----------



## biga

I was too late calling today, so I will ask you fine folks. What is the rates for the sites, and how much deposit is required to make the reservation?


----------



## H2oSprayer

biga said:


> I was too late calling today, so I will ask you fine folks. What is the rates for the sites, and how much deposit is required to make the reservation?


A deposit of one nights stay and the rates are as follows:

2007 DAILY & WEEKLY CAMPING RATES
Our rates are set-up for a family of 5 (2 adults and 3 children). Extra persons visiting or staying the night will be required to check-in at the office and pay an additional fee (see below).

SUMMER RATES
(May 26 - September 4) 
DAILY WEEKLY 
Deluxe $36.00 $216.00 
Full Hookup $32.50 $195.00 
Electric & Water $29.75 $178.50 
Primitive $24.00 $144.00

I also called to make my reservation today, but they were closed. They are open 9:00am to 4:00pm EST.


----------



## Lady Di

Still trying to decide whether to go to Eby's pines or my brothers in Middlebury. Brothers is free but no dump, so may have to move to Eby's after a couple of days.

Will have to decide soon.


----------



## whodey

tdvffjohn-165
kyoutback,mskyoutback-167
Outbackmac 168
whodey 169


----------



## dammawpa

DW and I are going to make our reservations tomorrow morning. Since it is only 6 hours from us we can make it no problem. Looking forward to meeting you all.
Will let you know how the reseervation process went.


----------



## Sayonara

Im tempted...


----------



## tdvffjohn

They are only taking the reservation now, they will contact each after Jan 1 to get a deposit. That is how they are set up to operate.


----------



## biga

tdvffjohn-165
kyoutback,mskyoutback-167
Outbackmac 168
whodey 169
Biga & Mrs Biga


----------



## Thor

We are booked









Site number #166 and #295

295 is only a water and electric site but it backs right on to the pond. fishing right from your site







; however 166 is the party area
















Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

tdvffjohn-165
Thor...-166, 295
kyoutback,mskyoutback-167
Outbackmac 168
whodey 169
Biga & Mrs Biga


----------



## H2oSprayer

tdvffjohn - 165
Thor - 166, 295
kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
Outbackmac - 168
whodey - 169
Biga & Mrs Biga
H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids

(I tidied up the list a bid and added a head count)

Okay guys, we are in. I have reserved site number 315 for July 6th - the 13th. Our thinking is as follows: if we are going this far from home in the midsts of July, we want to be gone for as long as we can. For the time being, we have reserved the site through the weekend, but we are planning on trying to get reservations at Indiana Dunes State Park for Thursday the 10th - Sunday the 13th. Although we have not yet been there, we did hear that the camping area had been rebuilt two or three years back and it is really nice. This might make for a nice place (right on Lake Michigan with a sandy beach) for people who have to travel back to the west, who would like to extend their camping adventure, to stay for a few days. They don't, however, allow you to make reservations until 6 months prior. Anyone else??


----------



## dammawpa

OK Me and DW are signed up. I asked DS and His wife and the cutes GD to come as well, but don't worry, they will stay with us. We signed up for the rally days only as the kids still work, We are at 91 near the woods for now. Chris told me that their bookeeping would mess up if they took money now for 2008.
OK by me.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Gilligan called, who else is going/


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

tdvffjohn said:


> Gilligan called, who else is going/


Being a noob I am unfamiliar with Gilligan, can someone enlighten me?

Scott


----------



## Lady Di

Gilligan is the one who gets blamed for ALL the mistakes made in contruction of the OB. He causes all kinds of trouble.

Just ask anyone.


----------



## outbackmac

Gilligan is also a great guy as he dropped off pies for us at moonshine creek


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Lady Di said:


> Gilligan is the one who gets blamed for ALL the mistakes made in contruction of the OB. He causes all kinds of trouble.
> 
> Just ask anyone.


Okay... me thinky I understand.


----------



## dammawpa

i think Gilligan is also trying to teach me how to navigate this forum. I flunked the three day course.








Not to worry, I am persistant.


----------



## tdvffjohn




----------



## Susan

We are going too ! Just not sure if it is 3 of us or more. I have to call the campground in the morning.

Susan and Smiley ( AKA Rick )


----------



## Lady Di

Dh gave me the ok today, so will call tomorrow.


----------



## tdvffjohn

They are extending the time the sites will be held to Dec 15.

You only have to make reservations now, they will contact you after Jan 1 for the deposit.

Here is a list of local things to do and see

http://rv-mh-hall-of-fame.org/

http://www.amishcountry.org/

http://www.tradingplaceamerica.com/images/...eader_r2_c2.gif

http://www.americancountryside.us/market/i.../feature-01.jpg

http://www.essenhaus.com/

http://www.amishacres.com/

http://www.splashuniverse.com/

http://www.cooksbisonranch.com/home.php

http://www.oldbagfactory.com/

http://www.collegefootball.org/slices/inde...head_r2_c17.jpg

http://www.elkhartcountyparks.org/


----------



## Susan

I called Eby's Pines and reserved our site. We are in 313. Do we have any neighbors yet?

Susan and Smiley ( AKA Rick )


----------



## kyoutback

Susan said:


> I called Eby's Pines and reserved our site. We are in 313. Do we have any neighbors yet?
> 
> Susan and Smiley ( AKA Rick )


I updated the list the best I could by reading posts. Please check it and correct if necessary.

tdvffjohn - 165
Thor - 166, 295
kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
Outbackmac - 168
whodey - 169
Biga & Mrs Biga
H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids
dammawpa - 91
Susan and Smiley - 313


----------



## Lady Di

We are on site 89 which is a back in site. Didn't matter that much whether we were in p;ull through or back in.

Coming in on the 7th. Will spend the weekend at my brother's place and with family.


----------



## 2224

Hi everyone coming to the rally in Indiana.
We are coming and are very much looking forward to it.
We met some of you in N J at Beachcomber and had a good time.
We are on site 170 from July 2 to the 10th.


----------



## kyoutback

I've updated the list again. If you sign up just copy this list into your message and add yourself. That way we can keep track. 
We are up to 11 sites booked. Come on people don't miss this chance to visit the factory where your TT was built.

1) tdvffjohn - 165
2) Thor - 166, 295
3) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
4) Outbackmac - 168
5) whodey - 169
6) Biga & Mrs Biga
7) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids
8) dammawpa - 91
9) Susan and Smiley - 313
10) Lady Di - 89
11) [email protected] - 170


----------



## Thor

Now what would be funny.

Everyone on the tour has a picture of their TT and has the guy (who ever it is) working on that job sign all of our pictures as we tour thru the factory. Have the guy sign it Gilligan.

Thor


----------



## Lady Di

Maybe we can get the group photo at the factory with Gilligan?


----------



## Thor

Lady Di said:


> Maybe we can get the group photo at the factory with Gilligan?


Now that would be funny























Thor


----------



## Dreamtimers

Thor said:


> Maybe we can get the group photo at the factory with Gilligan?


Now that would be funny























Thor
[/quote]
FUNNY!









At the rate he messed up some of the stuff on so many TTs, it might just be good evidence at the _TRIAL!_









_Honest! Judge We just asked him to pose with us, and... he slipped! Yeah thats it, he slipped, and we were just helping him up.... REALLY!_
















Dave


----------



## tdvffjohn

The factory is not the only thing to do in the area.



tdvffjohn said:


> They are extending the time the sites will be held to Dec 15.
> 
> You only have to make reservations now, they will contact you after Jan 1 for the deposit.
> 
> Here is a list of local things to do and see
> 
> http://rv-mh-hall-of-fame.org/
> 
> http://www.amishcountry.org/
> 
> http://www.tradingplaceamerica.com/images/...eader_r2_c2.gif
> 
> http://www.americancountryside.us/market/i.../feature-01.jpg
> 
> http://www.essenhaus.com/
> 
> http://www.amishacres.com/
> 
> http://www.splashuniverse.com/
> 
> http://www.cooksbisonranch.com/home.php
> 
> http://www.oldbagfactory.com/
> 
> http://www.collegefootball.org/slices/inde...head_r2_c17.jpg
> 
> http://www.elkhartcountyparks.org/


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Lady Di said:


> Maybe we can get the group photo at the factory with Gilligan?


Prob not a good idea and the lawyers could use that as evidence and everyone would be choking him.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Maybe we can get the group photo at the factory with Gilligan?


Prob not a good idea and the lawyers could use that as evidence and everyone would be choking him.








[/quote]
Hmm... That could get ugly alright!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jjmaurer

Showdogs just booked a spot for the factory rally 7/5 - 7/10


----------



## tdvffjohn

kyoutback said:


> I've updated the list again. If you sign up just copy this list into your message and add yourself. That way we can keep track.
> We are up to 11 sites booked. Come on people don't miss this chance to visit the factory where your TT was built.
> 
> 1) tdvffjohn - 165
> 2) Thor - 166, 295
> 3) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
> 4) Outbackmac - 168
> 5) whodey - 169
> 6) Biga & Mrs Biga
> 7) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids
> 8) dammawpa - 91
> 9) Susan and Smiley - 313
> 10) Lady Di - 89
> 11) [email protected] - 170
> 12) showdogs


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Someone PLEASE bring a white sailors cap and have one of the Keystone employeess put it on and get in the group picture!!! Don't let this opportunity pass us by....


----------



## H2oSprayer

tdvffjohn said:


> I've updated the list again. If you sign up just copy this list into your message and add yourself. That way we can keep track.
> We are up to 11 sites booked. Come on people don't miss this chance to visit the factory where your TT was built.
> 
> 1) tdvffjohn - 165
> 2) Thor - 166, 295
> 3) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
> 4) Outbackmac - 168
> 5) whodey - 169
> 6) Biga & Mrs Biga
> 7) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids
> 8) dammawpa - 91
> 9) Susan and Smiley - 313
> 10) Lady Di - 89
> 11) [email protected] - 170
> 12) showdogs


[/quote]

Come on people, I thought for sure that there would be more attendees then this. This is our chance to enact revenge on Gilligan while in his house, not to mention see how our Outbacks are manufactured.


----------



## MaeJae

Thinking...


----------



## nonny

I will have to call tomorrow, if possible, but hope to reserve for myself, grunt0311 and buck0412. With my granddaughter, that should be 6 total. Thanks for keeping this alive! It will be great to see old friends and wonderful to make new friends, not to mention being able to meet those we've made a connection with on the forum but haven't had the pleasure of seeing at any of the Rallies.


----------



## Susan

Question : the dates are the 6th to the 10th - Are we pulling out on the 10th or the 11th. Are there festivities on the 10th? I am making arrangement for other parks around those dates and don't want to drive that far to miss something.

Susan


----------



## tdvffjohn

Pulling out on the tenth as far as the rally itself. We tried to leave travel time allowances on both ends of the week.

John


----------



## H2oSprayer

Susan said:


> I am making arrangement for other parks around those dates and don't want to drive that far to miss something.


What direction will you be going when you leave? If you will be traveling to the west, we plan on getting reservations at Indiana Dunes State Park from the 10th to the 13th. We have not been there yet, but it sounds very nice and it is right on Lake Michigan. You would be more then welcome to join us, maybe like a post rally, rally


----------



## nonny

Cae and I might actually like to join in on that, too. I'm still awaiting responses from my kids as to their interest in this Rally. I doubt that any of them will extend their stay but one never knows!


----------



## Lady Di

We will be going east from that point.

Thanks for the invite.


----------



## outbackmac

We are going to Indiana Dunes also might be a few others joining us. I will try and make reservations this week.

So it sounds like a continuation of the rally


----------



## whodey

outbackmac said:


> We are going to Indiana Dunes also might be a few others joining us. I will try and make reservations this week.
> 
> So it sounds like a continuation of the rally


We're in









Mike


----------



## H2oSprayer

outbackmac said:


> I will try and make reservations this week.


From what I hear, they book up quick. From what I have read on their website, you can make reservations up to 6 months in advance and the date are release at 12 noon. What does this all mean? I plan on making our reservations on Thursday, January 10th at 12 noon. Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I think they are on CST. I plan on reserving somewhere near 114 as the trail to the beach is near.


----------



## Thor

It looks like we maybe in as well. Indiana dunes sounds like a great place. We are taking our 2 week Outback trip during this time and have not finalized all of our camping. Just got to figure out the route.

Any idea how far it is from the Factory to the this park?

Thanks
Thor


----------



## Susan

Thanks for the pull out date. That is perfect. We are heading east and the campground we are interested in also has a 6 month reservation policy. I'm a shade and wilderness gal rather than a beach gal. We are heading to a place that was altered by the glaciers. I heard it is like walking back in time. We would like to get there before the weekend rush comes in. Take a nice romantic walk Friday morning. Play in the waterfalls and hide in the caves. ;-)

Nothing like feeling like a kid again !

Susan


----------



## kyoutback

Susan said:


> Thanks for the pull out date. That is perfect. We are heading east and the campground we are interested in also has a 6 month reservation policy. I'm a shade and wilderness gal rather than a beach gal. We are heading to a place that was altered by the glaciers. I heard it is like walking back in time. We would like to get there before the weekend rush comes in. Take a nice romantic walk Friday morning. Play in the waterfalls and hide in the caves. ;-)
> 
> Nothing like feeling like a kid again !
> 
> Susan


What is this "place" that you speak of?


----------



## mobile_cottager

We are in the planning stages of the planning the 08 Camping. Just waiting to firm up some dates, What sites is everyone staying at?


----------



## tdvffjohn

kyoutback said:


> I've updated the list again. If you sign up just copy this list into your message and add yourself. That way we can keep track.
> We are up to 11 sites booked. Come on people don't miss this chance to visit the factory where your TT was built.
> 
> 1) tdvffjohn - 165
> 2) Thor - 166, 295
> 3) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
> 4) Outbackmac - 168
> 5) whodey - 169
> 6) Biga & Mrs Biga
> 7) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids
> 8) dammawpa - 91
> 9) Susan and Smiley - 313
> 10) Lady Di - 89
> 11) [email protected] - 170


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Who's bringing the hat for Gillian?


----------



## biga

Just got the call for the deposit from the campground. We are in sight 90. I guess we will be neighbors with dammawpa and Lady Di. I'm sorry







.

Here's a link to the campground map.

1) tdvffjohn - 165
2) Thor - 166, 295
3) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
4) Outbackmac - 168
5) whodey - 169
6) Biga & Mrs Biga - 90
7) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids
8) dammawpa - 91
9) Susan and Smiley - 313
10) Lady Di - 89
11) [email protected] - 170


----------



## Susan

kyoutback said:


> We are heading to a place that was altered by the glaciers. I heard it is like walking back in time. We would like to get there before the weekend rush comes in. Take a nice romantic walk Friday morning. Play in the waterfalls and hide in the caves. ;-)
> 
> Nothing like feeling like a kid again !
> 
> Susan


What is this "place" that you speak of?
[/quote]

Here is a link. http://hockinghills.com/ and http://hockinghills.com/parks/parks.htm

Now does't that look like fun!!!!!!

Susan


----------



## tdvffjohn

1) tdvffjohn - 165
2) Thor - 166, 295
3) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
4) Outbackmac - 168
5) whodey - 169
6) Biga & Mrs Biga - 90
7) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids
8) dammawpa - 91
9) Susan and Smiley - 313
10) Lady Di - 89
11) [email protected] - 170
12) biga- 90


----------



## Lady Di

biga said:


> Just got the call for the deposit from the campground. We are in sight 90. I guess we will be neighbors with dammawpa and Lady Di. I'm sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 1) tdvffjohn - 165
> 2) Thor - 166, 295
> 3) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
> 4) Outbackmac - 168
> 5) whodey - 169
> 6) Biga & Mrs Biga - 90
> 7) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids
> 8) dammawpa - 91
> 9) Susan and Smiley - 313
> 10) Lady Di - 89
> 11) [email protected] - 170


I think we can handle the neighbors.


----------



## biga

tdvffjohn said:


> 1) tdvffjohn - 165
> 2) Thor - 166, 295
> 3) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
> 4) Outbackmac - 168
> 5) whodey - 169
> 6) Biga & Mrs Biga - 90
> 7) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids
> 8) dammawpa - 91
> 9) Susan and Smiley - 313
> 10) Lady Di - 89
> 11) [email protected] - 170
> 12) biga- 90


I'm dropping the number 12. I'm number 6.


----------



## biga

Lady Di said:


> I think we can handle the neighbors.


That's what you think.


----------



## outbackmac

Just confirmed with Chris anyone else do so


----------



## Thor

It looks like are trip is slowly coming together.

Day 1 - Somewhere near Lansing MI. Just for a night to break up the trip
Day 2,3,4 - Somewhere on the eastern shores of Lake MI
Day 5,6 - Indiana Dunes State Park
Day 7-10 - Rally at the factory








Day 11,12,13 - Sandusky OH Cedar Point
Day 14 - Home

Thor


----------



## Camping Fan

Thor said:


> It looks like are trip is slowly coming together.
> 
> Day 1 - Somewhere near Lansing MI. Just for a night to break up the trip
> Day 2,3,4 - Somewhere on the eastern shores of Lake MI
> Day 5,6 - Indiana Dunes State Park
> Day 7-10 - Rally at the factory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 11,12,13 - Sandusky OH Cedar Point
> Day 14 - Home
> 
> Thor


For a stop near Lansing I can suggest Sleepy Hollow State Park. It's just north of Lansing, and a few miles east of Highway 127, easy to get to and a very nice park.


----------



## whodey

outbackmac said:


> Just confirmed with Chris anyone else do so


Got a call from Chris yesterday. Emailed back today.


----------



## outbackmac

Thor, iam jealous wish i was right behind you. But now that i think about were doing the same thing but only the opposite direrction.

Day 1,2 3, staying at Clifty Falls State Park
Day4,5,6,7, factory Rally
Day 8,9,10 Indiana dunes state park
Day 11 crying and heading home


----------



## kyoutback

outbackmac said:


> Thor, iam jealous wish i was right behind you. But now that i think about were doing the same thing but only the opposite direrction.
> 
> Day 1,2 3, staying at Clifty Falls State Park
> Day4,5,6,7, factory Rally
> Day 5,6,7 Indiana dunes state park
> Day 8 crying and heading home


Looks like days 5,6,7 are going to be really busy for you.


----------



## mike

hey all, were in add us to the list, site 314


----------



## tdvffjohn

If you sign up just copy this list into your message and add yourself. That way we can keep track. 
We are up to 12 sites booked. Come on people don't miss this chance to visit the factory where your TT was built.

1) tdvffjohn - 165
2) Thor - 166, 295
3) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
4) Outbackmac - 168
5) whodey - 169
6) Biga & Mrs Biga
7) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids
8) dammawpa - 91
9) Susan and Smiley - 313
10) Lady Di - 89
11) [email protected] - 170
12) mike-314


----------



## outbackmac

Kyoutback thanks for pointing that out you know iam ret********


----------



## whodey

outbackmac said:


> Thor, iam jealous wish i was right behind you. But now that i think about were doing the same thing but only the opposite direrction.
> 
> Day 1,2 3, staying at Clifty Falls State Park
> Day4,5,6,7, factory Rally
> Day 8,9,10 Indiana dunes state park
> Day 11 crying and heading home


X2 - Can't wait, 11 days of camping with just a few adult beverages thrown in there














. Longest that we'll be in the Outback at one time. This will be our family vaca for the year. Gonna have to bring a couple rolls quarters for laundry.

Mike


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Well after much discussion we have decided to make the trip to the Factory Rally. It isn't far, roughly 2600 miles round trip







.

I will call tomorrow to make reservations.

Tentatively our Schedule looks like this:

July 3rd - Stay somewhere in the vicinity of Vernon, TX
July 4th - Stay somewhere in the vicinity of Rolla or Sullivan, MO
July 5th - Pull into the Rally Campground
July 10th - Pull out of the Rally Campground
July 10th - 13th - to be determined

There will be 5 of us total - Curtis, Micah, Mary Alyce, as-yet-unborn Babygirl and Alyce (Curtis' Mom).

We are looking forward to it!

Micah


----------



## Thor

Camping Fan said:


> It looks like are trip is slowly coming together.
> 
> Day 1 - Somewhere near Lansing MI. Just for a night to break up the trip
> Day 2,3,4 - Somewhere on the eastern shores of Lake MI
> Day 5,6 - Indiana Dunes State Park
> Day 7-10 - Rally at the factory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 11,12,13 - Sandusky OH Cedar Point
> Day 14 - Home
> 
> Thor


For a stop near Lansing I can suggest Sleepy Hollow State Park. It's just north of Lansing, and a few miles east of Highway 127, easy to get to and a very nice park.
[/quote]

Thanks

I will be booking next week.

Thor


----------



## H2oSprayer

WOW, two more families in two days!! That is awesome, anyone else? FYI, I reserved site #117 at Indiana Dunes State Park from the 10th to the 13th for the return trip back home. I believe that Mike reserved site #115. Anyone else planning on joining the post rally, rally?


----------



## whodey

H2oSprayer said:


> WOW, two more families in two days!! That is awesome, anyone else? FYI, I reserved site #117 at Indiana Dunes State Park from the 10th to the 13th for the return trip back home. I believe that Mike reserved site #115. Anyone else planning on joining the post rally, rally?


Just booked site 135 at Indiana Dunes from July 10 - 13th. Stinks I'll be leaving on my B-Day. Sites are filling fast, so if you're going to do it, I would do it soon.

Mike


----------



## outbackmac

We also just booked for Indiana dunes State Park we will me in site 107 from 7/10-7/13 i know some more outbackers talked about this so please join the fun.

INDIANA DUNES SITES
WHODEY 135
OUTBACKMAC 107
H2o sprayer 117


----------



## H2oSprayer

outbackmac said:


> We also just booked for Indiana dunes State Park we will me in site 107 from 7/10-7/13 i know some more outbackers talked about this so please join the fun.
> 
> INDIANA DUNES SITES
> WHODEY 135
> OUTBACKMAC 107
> H2osprayer 117
> Mike 115


----------



## Thor

We will be there before the rally. We will miss you guys at Dunes but will see you at the factory

Thor


----------



## mike

hey all, Now that we have our reservations, anyone with a three y.o. or 18 y.o., my 18 y.o. may go not sure yet. Also thor, u can give us a heads up on the dunes. As we start planning our trips for the summer the anticipation is killing me.


----------



## mike

As i was thinking, I know some of us are doing the "after rally after party" do we want to start a new thread for that to invite some of the other outbackers that for whatever reason could not make it to our rally?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Not a bad idea Mike and the I could attatch a link to the first post of this thread.

John


----------



## whodey

mike said:


> hey all, Now that we have our reservations, anyone with a three y.o. or 18 y.o., my 18 y.o. may go not sure yet. Also thor, u can give us a heads up on the dunes. As we start planning our trips for the summer the anticipation is killing me.


We have a four y.o. along with a 8 & 6 y.o., so that's why we tried to get as close to the playground with a slideout as we could. Wish I knew why IN state parks have restrictions on slideouts on certain spots. If you notice, all the sites in our area are 40x45.

Mike


----------



## outbackmac

Mike we have a 19 y o and a 22 y o that will be with us. check signature.


----------



## kyoutback

We have an 11 year old and an 18 year old. The 11 year old will be with us and the 18 year old probably not.


----------



## mike

We will see if the 18 y.o. dd decides to grace us with her presence. She has had a renewed interest in camping with us now that we have the outback. She really likes it but she graduating this year and may be too cool to go with us unless she brings a friend but we will see. Anyway were really looking forward to it.


----------



## kyoutback

mike said:


> We will see if the 18 y.o. dd decides to grace us with her presence. She has had a renewed interest in camping with us now that we have the outback. She really likes it but she graduating this year and may be too cool to go with us unless she brings a friend but we will see. Anyway were really looking forward to it.


Our 18 year old DS is actually only 17 right now but will be 18 at the time of the rally. He claims to not like camping but I don't totally believe that. We'll see if we can talk him into going.


----------



## mike

same with us our dd turns 19 in may


----------



## mike

i mean 18 in may


----------



## tdvffjohn

My girls are 10 and 8

John


----------



## tdvffjohn

Its time for all who made reservations to call back again and make arrangements for the deposit. 37.00

Its also time for more to join in and make reservations. Now that the normal reservation window is open, they will be unable to hold sections for just Outbackers, it will be first come, first served.

Personally, after 2 years of waiting for this to come together, I was hoping for more than 12. I would imagine so did Keystone. For the families who have signed up, can t wait to meet everyone.

John


----------



## Susan

I was hoping there would be some older kids this trip. Our 17 year will be coming and she has invited a girl to come. It will be great to have company for them.

So is anyone heading east from the Rally? We're stopping in Ohio for 3 days after the Rally. Great area to camp with older kids. http://hockinghills.com/parks/parks.htm


----------



## H2oSprayer

tdvffjohn said:


> Personally, after 2 years of waiting for this to come together, I was hoping for more than 12. I would imagine so did Keystone. For the families who have signed up, can t wait to meet everyone.


I would have to agree with John. This is going to be a great time no matter how many families join. But I would have thought that with being centralized for the Outbackers that are east of the Mississippi River, this would have attracted more attendees. Maybe folks are just waiting for the date to draw closer before they commit. Anyway, I will call on Monday for our deposit.


----------



## Camping Fan

H2oSprayer said:


> Maybe folks are just waiting for the date to draw closer before they commit. Anyway, I will call on Monday for our deposit.


That's certainly the case for me. I'm interested in going to the rally but can't commit just yet.


----------



## tdvffjohn

They have a 8 dollar cancellation fee if its before 48 hrs of reservation. Might be worth the money to get a site now and then see later. This is a tourist area and it is right after July 4 so the campground will probably fill up.

John


----------



## mike

so as far as "older kids" aka wannabe adults we have a possiblility of one 18 y.o. boy, one 21 y.o. boy, 2 17 y.o. girls and one 18 y.o. girls. My seventeen soon to be 18 y.o. girl asks five million questions before we go. Thanks


----------



## outbackmac

Mike ih ur tally did that include our 19 yo and 22 yo boys? and maybe a 21 yo girlfriend.

i agree cant wait to meet new people and see new ideas on mods.

Went to the Dayton rv show alot of units but most were either diesel pushers or 5th wheels with kids sleeping units.


----------



## mike

yes that did include ur two boys. The younger kids all seem to go in a pack, its the older kids that have all the questions about who what etc.


----------



## Ojisan-chan

mike said:


> yes that did include ur two boys. The younger kids all seem to go in a pack, its the older kids that have all the questions about who what etc.


Me (Susan's 16 y.o., 17 by the rally), I just hope there aren't hills.








And if I can bring my friend since I tend to feel lonely.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Okay we are official. We have site #88 reserved. And we will be arriving on the 5th and departing on the 10th as we previously thought/mentioned.

Our kids will be 5 years old and approx. 3 months old depending on when she decides to arrive.


----------



## Thor

Got it done. Booked Indiana Dune State Park - Site #58

Thor

Looking fro some help - I need a campground on Lake MI. I will coming thru Port Huron to Lansing. From Lansing I will be heading towards Lake MI and need a place to camp for 3 nights. After it is off to Indiana State Park and than the Factory rally.

Any Lake MI campground suggestions???

Thor


----------



## Lady Di

Deposit has been made.


----------



## dammawpa

Ok folks, we are all set for the factory rally. Christine accepted my mony yesterday and we are good to go, site #91. See ya on the trail. Just me and DW.


----------



## kyoutback

dammawpa said:


> Ok folks, we are all set for the factory rally. Christine accepted my mony yesterday and we are good to go, site #91. See ya on the trail. Just me and DW.


I hope you don't mind but I added you to the list.

1) tdvffjohn - 165
2) Thor - 166, 295
3) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
4) Outbackmac - 168
5) whodey - 169
6) Biga & Mrs Biga
7) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids
8) dammawpa - 91
9) Susan and Smiley - 313
10) Lady Di - 89
11) [email protected] - 170
12) mike-314
13) dammawpa - 91


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Adding ourselves to the list!

1) tdvffjohn - 165
2) Thor - 166, 295
3) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
4) Outbackmac - 168
5) whodey - 169
6) Biga & Mrs Biga
7) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids
8) dammawpa - 91
9) Susan and Smiley - 313
10) Lady Di - 89
11) [email protected] - 170
12) mike-314
13) dammawpa - 91 
14) collinsfamtx - 88


----------



## H2oSprayer

I called today to confirm our reservations and make our deposit, but they are out of the office until January 21st.


----------



## BoaterDan

Thor said:


> Got it done. Booked Indiana Dune State Park - Site #58
> 
> Thor
> 
> Looking fro some help - I need a campground on Lake MI. I will coming thru Port Huron to Lansing. From Lansing I will be heading towards Lake MI and need a place to camp for 3 nights. After it is off to Indiana State Park and than the Factory rally.
> 
> Any Lake MI campground suggestions???
> 
> Thor


The state parks right on the lake are fantastic.

Michigan DNR campground map web site

You can also use my super duper fancy schmancy Michigan State Park Map. You can see arial photos of some of the parks there. They completely redid the whole web site a few months back, so the "more info" links just take you to the link above until I fix them all (they used to take you to the specific park).


----------



## BoaterDan

BoaterDan said:


> You can also use my super duper fancy schmancy Michigan State Park Map. You can see arial photos of some of the parks there. They completely redid the whole web site a few months back, so the "more info" links just take you to the link above until I fix them all (they used to take you to the specific park).


Just wanted to clarify. I used Microsoft's live map functionality, which has 3D satellite images like the other mapping sites. They also incorporate arial pictures where available, as they are in the case of several of these parks. It's called "Bird's Eye" view, and there will be a link on the map available when there are images for the area you're viewing.

When I spoke of the web site being changed, I was talking about the Michigan DNR's state park campground pages. My map allows you to jump to the specific state web site for that park from the map - well, it used to until they changed everything. That's what's broke right now.


----------



## Thor

I just returned from a lengthy business trip. John I finallized my campsite. It looks like we will be neighbours #166

Thanks everyone one - I have booked Inidiana Dune park and 2 MI state parks only cedar point left to go and our 2 week vacation will be booked.

Thor


----------



## nonny

Been awfully busy but finally heard from Bill and he wants to attend so I sent an email tonight and will reserve tomorrow.


----------



## Lady Di

Since we have had several new people on here this week, thought I'd bring it up again.


----------



## z-family




----------



## Thor

Come on Rob you can do it. Just pick up the phone and call. We would love to see you and your family again.

Thor


----------



## BoaterDan

Has a date for the tour been arranged?


----------



## tdvffjohn

The tour is planned so far for the Wednesday which should be the ninth of July.


----------



## California Jim

Only 15 families!?!?!? Sheesh, C'mon people. There are 50 going to watch a pig roast! I would be there if I was within 1000 miles. Best of luck


----------



## H2oSprayer

California Jim said:


> I would be there if I was within 1000 miles.


1000 miles or 2000 miles, Jim what's the difference? Isn't it about time to give that new Suburban a work-out? Show me the cowbell!!


----------



## California Jim

I'll wave from Yellowstone


----------



## nonny

Okay, we're reserved. Chris said we're right across the street from Thor. I don't know because I couldn't read their online map even with a magnifying glass.







I hope Corey and Amber will be able to join for at least part but they can't submit vacation requests this early! Woo Hoo!







Rally! Rally! Rally!








1) tdvffjohn - 165
2) Thor - 166, 295
3) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
4) Outbackmac - 168
5) whodey - 169
6) Biga & Mrs Biga
7) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids
8) dammawpa - 91
9) Susan and Smiley - 313
10) Lady Di - 89
11) [email protected] - 170
12) mike-314
13) dammawpa - 91 
14) collinsfamtx - 88 
15) nonny & grunt0311 - 316


----------



## Oregon_Camper

California Jim said:


> I'll wave from Yellowstone


I'll wave from Beaverton.


----------



## Thor

nonny

I am pretty good neighbour ... trust me























Thor


----------



## nonny

Well, my first response ended up in cyberspace so I'll try again.

I'm pretty sure I can handle it, Thor, and I know son Bill will be happy to share a brew or two with you. I figured that was best to be close so neither of us had to go searching for the girls.

I'm a bit disappointed at the turnout considering there were 28 families at Niagara Falls and most were looking forward to this Rally. Far as I can tell, there's only 3 of us reserved. I'm doing some "encouraging" at the moment (Rob & Colleen, John & Tami, matt & Jenn, Don, Peg & Barb). Some of you might remember I made it to every campsite with paper and pen in hand. So, I've got your names and I know where to find the rest of you, too!

As always, we're looking forward to meeting some new friends!




































RALLY! RALLY!RALLY!


----------



## kyoutback

Here's a map of where everyone is located so far.


----------



## Lady Di

Thanks for the map.

I hadsn't been able to make out the little map. Looks like we get to do a little walking. So glad I can again.


----------



## dammawpa

Hey there you all, I just wanted to let you know that Christine called me and we are now reserved for site #87 instead of #91.
Also, we are only registered on one site so if anyone can update the list which shows us twice, I would appreciate it.
Looking forward to meeting everyone. especially Gilligan. Maybe he can autograph the bottom of my slideout.


----------



## kyoutback

dammawpa said:


> Hey there you all, I just wanted to let you know that Christine called me and we are now reserved for site #87 instead of #91.
> Also, we are only registered on one site so if anyone can update the list which shows us twice, I would appreciate it.
> Looking forward to meeting everyone. especially Gilligan. Maybe he can autograph the bottom of my slideout.


1) tdvffjohn - 165
2) Thor - 166, 295
3) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
4) Outbackmac - 168
5) whodey - 169
6) Biga & Mrs Biga
7) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids
8) dammawpa - 87
9) Susan and Smiley - 313
10) Lady Di - 89
11) [email protected] - 170
12) mike-314
13) collinsfamtx - 88
14) nonny & grunt0311 - 316

Updated the list. I'll fix the map soon too.


----------



## kyoutback

Map has been fixed.


----------



## Thor

Everyone

Is it too early to start talking about a potluck dinner? I really enjoy them
















Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Never to early to start just not sure which night it will be. Keystone plans on sponsoring either a dinner or breakfast and that date has not been determined yet.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tdvffjohn said:


> Never to early to start just not sure which night it will be. Keystone plans on sponsoring either a dinner or breakfast and that date has not been determined yet.
> 
> John


Lets just hope Gillian Gilligan isn't the cook...


----------



## tdvffjohn

Y a mean Gilligan


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tdvffjohn said:


> Y a mean Gilligan


Yea...him too.


----------



## outbackmac

Pot luck dinner sounds good to me. has anyone gave anythought to a white elephant gift exchange? We did this with the southeastern group @Moonshine Creek and was fun.


----------



## Thor

outbackmac said:


> Pot luck dinner sounds good to me. has anyone gave anythought to a white elephant gift exchange? We did this with the southeastern group @Moonshine Creek and was fun.


Being from the back woods - White elephant gift exchange??? I am assuming it is some sort of gift swapping

Potluck - How about the 2nd night. This way it gives people a night to settle in and early enough in the rally so we can all meet each other. Maybe the Factory can do the 3rd night.

Thor


----------



## mike

sounds great especially since we are booked but might not make it that first night. We are spending july fourth weekend in Northern wi, with the inlaws and the dw wants to stay an extra day with them.


----------



## kyoutback

Thor said:


> Pot luck dinner sounds good to me. has anyone gave anythought to a white elephant gift exchange? We did this with the southeastern group @Moonshine Creek and was fun.


Being from the back woods - White elephant gift exchange??? I am assuming it is some sort of gift swapping

Potluck - How about the 2nd night. This way it gives people a night to settle in and early enough in the rally so we can all meet each other. Maybe the Factory can do the 3rd night.

Thor
[/quote]

White Elephant

As defined by Wikipedia


----------



## outbackmac

Thank you kyoutback

We have done it that way and you can also do it blind where all gifts remain unopened until the very end. FEEL LUCKY


----------



## Thor

Ahhhh, Secret Santa now why did you not say that









Thor


----------



## dammawpa

Dinner sounds good to us. We love pot-luck, in fact I just saw some interesting things on the road last week. Just kidding.
As for the white elephant gift, any limit on cost or will there be a theme? We have several elephants, but don,t know which one to give away.
BTW, can't wait to see what Gilligan cooks for us, he probably lost the recipe and the grill.








Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Thor

What to bring for Potluck









Well being from Canada....Maybe I will bring the Timmy's







It might get cold after being on the road for a week









Thor


----------



## compass49

Thor said:


> What to bring for Potluck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well being from Canada....Maybe I will bring the Timmy's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might get cold after being on the road for a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


Thor, make sure you take the back bacon and crueller's.


----------



## Thor

compass49 said:


> What to bring for Potluck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well being from Canada....Maybe I will bring the Timmy's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might get cold after being on the road for a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


Thor, make sure you take the back bacon and crueller's.
[/quote]

Spoken like a true Canadian - LOL

Thor


----------



## RizFam

I am going to call tomorrow and see what is still available. I called yesterday morning but the office hrs are Mon-Fri...oh well. I have been trying to convince the DH on attending this rally from the start. He is not fond of a 10hr drive. I have offered to drive, but not sure he is on board w/ that? I tried...








Maybe we can drive w/ either John or Ed? That might help w/ the DH's decision to attend? 
I love the Amish and we are thinking about possilbly upgrading next year. So it's a no brainer to attend this rally right.... at least I think so?







The cancellation policy is 48* so I(we) have plenty of time to work on the DH.









Tami


----------



## Lady Di

Tami,

Hope you can make it. I am looking forward to it.

Rita


----------



## H2oSprayer

RizFam said:


> He is not fond of a 10hr drive.


"Uh, Breaker One-Nine, this here's the Rubber Duck 
You got a copy on me Pig-Pen? C'mon

Uh, yeah 10-4 Pig Pen, fer sure, fer sure 
By golly it's clean clear to Flag-Town, C'mon

Uh, yeah, that's a big 10-4 Pig-Pen, 
Yeah, we definitely got us the front door good buddy, 
Mercy sakes alive, looks like we got us a convoy" (Bill Fries & Chip Davis )

Find some other Outbackers from your area and make it a CONVOY!! I find it's more enjoyable to travel in a small group. Come-on, tell your DH to hold his arm out. Okay, let me give it a twist. Did that work?


----------



## RizFam

I'm working on it believe me...









Tami


----------



## 3LEES

RizFam said:


> He is not fond of a 10hr drive. I have offered to drive, but not sure he is on board w/ that? I tried...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Hey Tami,

We drive 10 hours to get to Topsail every year...and we never leave the state of Florida!
Yeah, it's a long drive, but we break it up with meals, potty stops and dog walks.
In our case, spending 12 days on one of the country's best campgrounds is well worth the effort.
Work on him....I bet y'all will have fun.

Dan


----------



## dammawpa

Hello, If you check the map, Bessemer, Pa is right on the Ohio border. We are 5 minutes from the turnpike gate at the state line. We would be happy to have you pull over in our lane for a rest before convoying on to Indiana. We have lots of room to turn around that rig.
Wadda you say?


----------



## Lady Di

We are about 20 miles from Route 80. Course we are planning on leaving home either July 2 or 3. But will be returning on the 11th.

We usually make an overnight stop each way. just works for us.


----------



## RizFam

OK, I just made our reservation we are in site #172. 
Fingers crossed I can convince the DH.









Tami


----------



## Thor

Tami

I am glad you booked. Tell DH it is a 10hrs drive for us as well. Maybe stay somewhere along the way and break it up? That is what we are doing for the Pig Roast.

We cannot until we see you again.

Thor


----------



## kyoutback

RizFam said:


> OK, I just made our reservation we are in site #172.
> Fingers crossed I can convince the DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


I've updated the map and the list. Now you HAVE to make it!










1) tdvffjohn - 165
2) Thor - 166, 295
3) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
4) Outbackmac - 168
5) whodey - 169
6) Biga & Mrs Biga
7) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids
8) dammawpa - 87
9) Susan and Smiley - 313
10) Lady Di - 89
11) [email protected] - 170
12) mike-314
13) collinsfamtx - 88
14) nonny & grunt0311 - 316
15) RIZFAM - 172


----------



## RizFam

Thor said:


> Tami
> 
> I am glad you booked. Tell DH it is a 10hrs drive for us as well. Maybe stay somewhere along the way and break it up? That is what we are doing for the Pig Roast.
> 
> We cannot until we see you again.
> 
> Thor


Thank You Thor







the feeling is mutual.

Thanks for everyone's kind words, I'm sure I'll be able to twist his arm.









Thanks Caveman I appreciate the update.







You're right it's official & now we HAVE to come.









Tami


----------



## wolfwood

> *(California Jim) *
> I'll wave from Yellowstone





> *(Oregon_Camper)*
> I'll be wave from Beaverton.


*....and we'll be waving from Na'Hampsha







*



Thor said:


> Well being from Canada....Maybe I will bring the Timmy's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might get cold after being on the road for a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


COLD???!!!







If Timmy was in _OUR_ TT for that long...well...he'd be *GONE* long before the week was up!!

*Tami* - your mailbox is full


----------



## tdvffjohn

*Tami* - your mailbox is full









She must be popular


----------



## RizFam

tdvffjohn said:


> *Tami* - your mailbox is full


Not anymore









BTW not nearly as popular as you my friend....









Tami


----------



## Thor

tdvffjohn said:


> *Tami* - your mailbox is full
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She must be popular


























Just keep them coming

Thor


----------



## RizFam

Thor said:


> *Tami* - your mailbox is full
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She must be popular


























Just keep them coming

Thor
[/quote]

What PMs to my mailbox?









Tami


----------



## Dreamtimers

Well we finally, (I hope), worked out the details and got our reservation in. We're in site 312 and looking forward to meeting everyone, (again for some of you).

More later.

Dave


----------



## dammawpa

Hooray, looking forward to a great time with our new friends, Outbacker style.


----------



## Thor

dammawpa said:


> Hooray, looking forward to a great time with our new friends, Outbacker style.


x2

Welcome

Thor


----------



## kyoutback

Dreamtimers said:


> Well we finally, (I hope), worked out the details and got our reservation in. We're in site 312 and looking forward to meeting everyone, (again for some of you).
> 
> More later.
> 
> Dave


*WELCOME*









1) tdvffjohn - 165
2) Thor - 166, 295
3) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
4) Outbackmac - 168
5) whodey - 169
6) Biga & Mrs Biga
7) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids
8) dammawpa - 87
9) Susan and Smiley - 313
10) Lady Di - 89
11) [email protected] - 170
12) mike-314
13) collinsfamtx - 88
14) nonny & grunt0311 - 316
15) RIZFAM - 172
16) Dreamtimers - 312


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

After much sad deliberation, we are going to have to back out of this trip. The fuel cost would just be too high for us to afford. Our TV does not seem to get the mileage that many others get - we average 7-7.5mpg or so. After running some numbers, we realized that the fuel cost alone would be over $1,000 and that is using the very conservative price of $3.25 per gallon. I wish we could make it and our apologies too all Outbackers who will be at the Rally.

We will be going to the Texas Rally instead which is much closer and on the same weekend.

-CC


----------



## kyoutback

collinsfam_tx said:


> After much sad deliberation, we are going to have to back out of this trip. The fuel cost would just be too high for us to afford. Our TV does not seem to get the mileage that many others get - we average 7-7.5mpg or so. After running some numbers, we realized that the fuel cost alone would be over $1,000 and that is using the very conservative price of $3.25 per gallon. I wish we could make it and our apologies too all Outbackers who will be at the Rally.
> 
> We will be going to the Texas Rally instead which is much closer and on the same weekend.
> 
> -CC


I'm sad to hear this news but I certainly understand. It's not nearly as far for us and I was calculating fuel costs for this trip myself the other day.

We'll miss meeting you but have a great time at the Texas rally. We'll still be rallying together just in different locations.


----------



## Thor

Too bad you will not be able to make the rally. $1000 for fuel is very understandable. I know we will meet someday.

Happy camping

Thor


----------



## RizFam

kyoutback said:


> After much sad deliberation, we are going to have to back out of this trip. The fuel cost would just be too high for us to afford. Our TV does not seem to get the mileage that many others get - we average 7-7.5mpg or so. After running some numbers, we realized that the fuel cost alone would be over $1,000 and that is using the very conservative price of $3.25 per gallon. I wish we could make it and our apologies too all Outbackers who will be at the Rally.
> 
> We will be going to the Texas Rally instead which is much closer and on the same weekend.
> 
> -CC


I'm sad to hear this news but I certainly understand. It's not nearly as far for us and I was calculating fuel costs for this trip myself the other day.

We'll miss meeting you but have a great time at the Texas rally. We'll still be rallying together just in different locations.

[/quote]

Completely understandable. You have to do what is best for your family. There will be other rallies and maybe we will meet than?

I feel your pain about the gas. NJ still probably has one of the lowest prices around and *just *fueling up the Yukon last month my gas bill was $644.00 and that is for reg. . . . ugh







I used to buy premium until the prices got out of hand.

Have a wonderful time at the Texas rally.









Tami


----------



## Thor

Gas prices, don't get me going.... $1.07 per liter for reg.....ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

On another note:

I am not sure you to contact or who the factory reps are...but I was thinking of getting rid of the factory radio that is mounted in the middle of my overhead compartments. I have removed the radio (4 screws and there is alot of space but also wires). My idea is to install an after market stereo with usb/dvd put in a shelf to hide the wiring and hide the whole thing behind a matching cupboard door. This way the entire overhead compartment will just have a row of doors instead dooes and radio. During the factory tour, is there a chance to buy parts? Maybe they have a cupboard door that will match (style & colour) that will work for me??? Great time to buy more hooks as well because the should all match. Spare propane cover latches might also be a good buy.

Thor


----------



## mike

great idea about the spare propane latches.


----------



## Susan

Good news and bad news.

Good news is I got a new job, not just a new job a fantastic new job ! Bad news is we will not be able to go to the Rally as planned. We will miss you all. We will be looking forward to the stories of how great a time you had.

Susan and Rick ( Smiley ) Truitt


----------



## Thor

Congrats on your new job























We will catch you at another rally.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

*WELCOME*









1) tdvffjohn - 165
2) Thor - 166, 295
3) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
4) Outbackmac - 168
5) whodey - 169
6) Biga & Mrs Biga
7) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids
8) dammawpa - 87 
9) Lady Di - 89
10) [email protected] - 170
11) mike-314 
12) nonny & grunt0311 - 316
13) RIZFAM - 172
14) Dreamtimers - 312


----------



## Lady Di

So sorry to hear of you who had to dorp out. Fuel prices are certainly a beast right now. We all have to figure out what works for us.

Susan, congratulations on the new job. You will be missed.


----------



## 2224

tdvffjohn said:


> *WELCOME*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) tdvffjohn - 165
> 2) Thor - 166, 295
> 3) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
> 4) Outbackmac - 168
> 5) whodey - 169
> 6) Biga & Mrs Biga
> 7) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids
> 8) dammawpa - 87
> 9) Lady Di - 89
> 10) [email protected] - 170
> 11) mike-314
> 12) nonny & grunt0311 - 316
> 13) RIZFAM - 172
> 14) Dreamtimers - 312


----------



## tdvffjohn

Come on folks, with all the new members joining in, anyone else interested in the Factory Rally???????????

John


----------



## RizFam

tdvffjohn said:


> Come on folks, with all the new members joining in, anyone else interested in the Factory Rally???????????
> 
> John


John do you know if they still have availability?

Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

No, I would need to see.


----------



## Thor

I just gave up site 295. Someone can take this one.

Thor


----------



## kyoutback

Thor said:


> I just gave up site 295. Someone can take this one.
> 
> Thor


Say it ain't so?


----------



## mike

Thor ? gave up site 295, u still going?


----------



## nonny

He had 2 and gave up 1.


----------



## jjmaurer

kyoutback said:


> OK, I just made our reservation we are in site #172.
> Fingers crossed I can convince the DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


I've updated the map and the list. Now you HAVE to make it!










1) tdvffjohn - 165
2) Thor - 166, 295
3) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
4) Outbackmac - 168
5) whodey - 169
6) Biga & Mrs Biga
7) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids
8) dammawpa - 87
9) Susan and Smiley - 313
10) Lady Di - 89
11) [email protected] - 170
12) mike-314
13) collinsfamtx - 88
14) nonny & grunt0311 - 316
15) RIZFAM - 172
[/quote]


----------



## jjmaurer

Hi guys, Showdogs should be on the factory rally's list, I signed up as soon as it was confirmed anyway. Hope so---I took the week off and gave up a dog show


----------



## Dreamtimers

So should dreamtimers. Were in site 312.

Hope everything is going well.

Dave


----------



## kyoutback

If you see that you are missing from the list or if you still join, just copy the list into your post and add yourself. I've added Dreamtimers and Showdogs.

1) tdvffjohn - 165
2) Thor - 166, 295
3) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
4) Outbackmac - 168
5) whodey - 169
6) Biga & Mrs Biga
7) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids
8) dammawpa - 87
9) Susan and Smiley - 313
10) Lady Di - 89
11) [email protected] - 170
12) mike-314
13) collinsfamtx - 88
14) nonny & grunt0311 - 316
15) RIZFAM - 172
16) Dreamtimers - 312
17) Showdogs - ???


----------



## 2224

Have to cancel the Indiana factory tour.
Have to have a total shoulder replacement in early June and recovery is a long one.
So so sorry but the arm comes first.
Was really looking forward to the trip. Site 170


----------



## Dreamtimers

kyoutback said:


> If you see that you are missing from the list or if you still join, just copy the list into your post and add yourself. I've added Dreamtimers and Showdogs.
> 
> 1) tdvffjohn - 165
> 2) Thor - 166, 295
> 3) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
> 4) Outbackmac - 168
> 5) whodey - 169
> 6) Biga & Mrs Biga
> 7) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids
> 8) dammawpa - 87
> 9) Susan and Smiley - 313
> 10) Lady Di - 89
> 11) [email protected] - 170
> 12) mike-314
> 13) collinsfamtx - 88
> 14) nonny & grunt0311 - 316
> 15) RIZFAM - 172
> 16) Dreamtimers - 312
> 17) Showdogs - ???


Thanks Jim.


----------



## RizFam

John,

When are you planning on leaving for this Rally?

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## Thor

Tami

We are leaving June 28th - It is a long drive from Canada







. Why don't you head straight north and join us.







.

We will be stopping along the way fro several days in Ont, MI and IN.

Thor


----------



## nonny

Yeah, MI, just an hour south of me!


----------



## outbackmac

Without going back through all the pages can someone tell me the schedule of events for this rally? Thank you mac


----------



## tdvffjohn

The factory tour will be held July 9, meeting at the factory 9:30 am. The tour will be followed by a lunch sponsored by Keystone at the factory.

They will need a head count of exactly how many will be there so they know how much food is needed (children and adults)

John


----------



## tdvffjohn

This is breaking my heart to write this but I have no choice. The DW has had no OT in ages and the sat job she had was lost when the business changed hands. The cost of diesel fuel reaching 5 dollars a gallon put us over the edge. I will be unable to make the factory rally.

H2oSprayer has kindly offered instead of helping me to take over the command of the rally. A volunteer to give him whatever help he needs would be appreciated. I will still do what I can.
The tour and lunch is set up. The other plan was to have a meet and greet on Sunday evening and discussion was going to be put to the attendees if we wanted to do a pot luck and what night. Give your thoughts on these.

I have not cancelled my site yet, so if there is anyone who could not get a site and wanted to go, let me know and we can coordinate my cancelling and someones elses good fortune.

John


----------



## RizFam

Well that's it ... first Ed cancels & now John... I'm not going to be the only camper from NJ. If they don't go... I don't go!







We were supposed to canavan together.









ALL kidding aside we are going to have to cancel as well.








My DH was never really thrilled about the idea of a 12ish hr trip. Now that John isn't going he definitely does not want to travel that distance alone as our personal circumstances are a bit more involved. 
Sorry to disappoint anyone, but it is what it is. Well meet up hopefully in the future.

Have a awesome time & take lots of photos.

Tami


----------



## H2oSprayer

As John pointed out above, I am taking over the reins on the Factory Rally. This will be the largest rally that I have yet to get together, so I'm sure I will be taking up the couple of offers that I have had for assistance. I would like to thank John for all of the legwork that he has done with getting the Factory Rally planned. As John noted above, we need to get a listing of the attendees for the tour so that Keystone can order the appropriate amount of food for the lunch that they have offered to provide. Please copy the list to a new reply and enter your number of attendees for the rally and if they will all be attending the factory tour.

1) Thor - 166, 295
2) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
3) Outbackmac - 168
4) whodey - 169
5) Biga & Mrs Biga
6) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids - All to attend factory tour
7) dammawpa - 87
8) Susan and Smiley - 313
9) Lady Di - 89
10) [email protected] - 170
11) mike-314
12) collinsfamtx - 88
13) nonny & grunt0311 - 316
14) Dreamtimers - 312
15) Showdogs - ???
16) Alto5 - 308


----------



## H2oSprayer

alto5 said:


> Hey H2oSprayer, we'll be pulling in to the campground on Monday the 7th, so if there's anything you need help with once we get there, just say the word! We'd be glad to help out anyway we can! Scott & Sue


Thanks for the offer, I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Lady Di

Over toward Nappanee there is also Amish Acres.


----------



## dammawpa

Since this is our first rally, I am not sure how we can help out, but we are always willing to help pull the load if we know what needs done.
Just let us know.

1) Thor - 166, 295
2) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
3) Outbackmac - 168
4) whodey - 169
5) Biga & Mrs Biga
6) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids - All to attend factory tour
7) dammawpa - 87 2 Adults attending the factory tour.
8) Susan and Smiley - 313
9) Lady Di - 89
10) [email protected] - 170
11) mike-314
12) collinsfamtx - 88
13) nonny & grunt0311 - 316
14) Dreamtimers - 312
15) Showdogs - ???
16) Alto5 - 308, 2 Adults, 3 Kids, all to attend factory tour


----------



## mike

Chris, Dawn and i would be willing to help in whatever is needed, we are not sure whether we will be getting in on late sunday or monday, i am leaning on sunday and dw wants to go on mon. We will be in northern wi the week before then heading straight to indiana. I will call u on that sunday and let u know what it looks like. If the weather is bad it will be easy to talk the dw into leaving but if its sunny and nice, chances are we will leave late on Sunday.


----------



## z-family




----------



## H2oSprayer

Rob, it's great to see that you Colleen and the kids with be joining us. What, you mean that we will have drinks around a fire? And what's a "potluck"?


----------



## outbackmac

Drinks around a fire. pot luck dinner Iam lost But as a avid camper and a OUTBACKER i think i will learn quickly. Sit back tilt ur head back and let the necters flow am i on the right track


----------



## Dreamtimers

Well Jerry; I think you have the 'drink' portion correct. A potluck is where everyone brings some type of food to a community meal. Your luck comes from having something good in the pot, (at least you hope its good).








Dave


----------



## H2oSprayer

Bump











H2oSprayer said:


> As John pointed out above, I am taking over the reins on the Factory Rally. This will be the largest rally that I have yet to get together, so I'm sure I will be taking up the couple of offers that I have had for assistance. I would like to thank John for all of the legwork that he has done with getting the Factory Rally planned. As John noted above, we need to get a listing of the attendees for the tour so that Keystone can order the appropriate amount of food for the lunch that they have offered to provide. Please copy the list to a new reply and enter your number of attendees for the rally and if they will all be attending the factory tour.
> 
> 1) Thor - 166, 295
> 2) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
> 3) Outbackmac - 168
> 4) whodey - 169
> 5) Biga & Mrs Biga
> 6) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids - All to attend factory tour
> 7) dammawpa - 87 2 Adults attending the factory tour.
> 8) Susan and Smiley - 313
> 9) Lady Di - 89
> 10) [email protected] - 170
> 11) mike-314
> 12) collinsfamtx - 88
> 13) nonny & grunt0311 - 316
> 14) Dreamtimers - 312
> 15) Showdogs - ???
> 16) Alto5 - 308, 2 Adults, 3 Kids, all to attend factory tour
> 17) z-family - 85, 2 Adults, 2 Kids all attending the factory tour


----------



## outbackmac

We should be getting more post here where is everyone?


----------



## Dreamtimers

H2oSprayer said:


> We should be getting more post here where is everyone?


Some of us have to get ready for the Topsail Rally also.
















Does anyone know, (or could ask), Can we take photos during the factory tour.








I know that there are a lot of people here who would like to see photos, since they can't make it.

Dave


----------



## H2oSprayer

Dreamtimers said:


> Does anyone know, (or could ask), Can we take photos during the factory tour.


I am planning on talking with Keystone soon and that was going to be one of my questions. I'll let you all know the answer when I know.


----------



## nonny

Sorry you haven't heard from me ~ there's not much time left over at the end of the day.

I'm afraid we're going to have to drop out of this one, too. It looks like I'm going to take my mother in and I won't have anyone to provide respite care and I don't think it will be safe/reasonable to take her camping so far away from home.

I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## mike

I am going to topsail Fri, this will be my first topsail rally but it seems they have alot of good ideas regarding rallys, I was thinking we could do some awards at least for best rally drink. I think i can steall some recipies from topsail. We could also do a bicycle parade for the little ones prior to the potluck, maybe a block party theme with a ballon toss and face painting for the kids. Just some random ideas.


----------



## H2oSprayer

nonny said:


> I'm afraid we're going to have to drop out of this one, too.


Laura, I'm sorry that you will not be able to make it this time as we were looking forward to seeing you again. However, I certainty understand. Do you know if Bill is still planning on attending?


----------



## H2oSprayer

mike said:


> We could also do a bicycle parade for the little ones prior to the potluck, maybe a block party theme with a balloon toss and face painting for the kids. Just some random ideas.


Mike, thanks for good ideas. Mrs. H2oSprayer and I were going to wait until we had a better idea on how many children there were going to be attending to really start kicking around ideas. But, if we have enough children, we were thinking of having something like "The Kids Olympics". Which would include a few games for the children to play.

As with I sure most everyone else, when we go camping, we hate to be tied down to a schedule. With that being said, when we plan something like this, inevitably, plans get made. Please don't feel like you need to join in on everything, simply participate in what every you would like.

I have assembled a few events, let me know what you think. If you have any suggestions, be sure to toss them in the ring as the more ideas the better.

Sunday: Meet and greet campfire
Monday afternoon: Open day to spend as you would like (I think that I read that there is a rollerskating rink across the street, maybe we'll have a rollerskating party for the kids??)
Tuesday afternoon: Kids Olympics, potluck dinner
Wednesday morning: Factory tour @ 9:30am followed by lunch provided by Keystone
Thursday: Any interest in a breakfast potluck prior to hitting the road??

What are everyone's thoughts?


----------



## H2oSprayer

In addition to having everyone enter the number of people attending the rally and the factory tour, please also include the ages of the children that will be attending. If you feel that you don't want to have that age information listed in the thread, please send me a PM with the age information and I will keep it confidential. I believe that the information listed below is the most up to date that I have. If there is a mistake, please let me know. As John pointed out in an earlier post, keystone needs the number of people that will be attending the tour so that they can plan appropriately.

1) Thor - 166
2) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
3) Outbackmac - 168
4) whodey - 169
5) Biga & Mrs Biga - ???
6) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids ( 4 & 8 years old) - All to attend factory tour
7) dammawpa - 87 2 Adults attending the factory tour.
8) Susan and Smiley - 313
9) Lady Di - 89 - 3 (maybe 5 adults) - All to attend factory tour
10) [email protected] - 170
11) mike-314
12) collinsfamtx - 88
13) grunt0311 - 316
14) Dreamtimers - 312
15) Showdogs - ???
16) Alto5 - 308, 2 Adults, 3 Kids, all to attend factory tour
17) z-family - 85, 2 Adults, 2 Kids all attending the factory tour


----------



## 2224

H2oSprayer said:


> In addition to having everyone enter the number of people attending the rally and the factory tour, please also include the ages of the children that will be attending. If you feel that you don't want to have that age information listed in the thread, please send me a PM with the age information and I will keep it confidential. I believe that the information listed below is the most up to date that I have. If there is a mistake, please let me know. As John pointed out in an earlier post, keystone needs the number of people that will be attending the tour so that they can plan appropriately.
> 
> 1) Thor - 166
> 2) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
> 3) Outbackmac - 168
> 4) whodey - 169
> 5) Biga & Mrs Biga
> 6) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids ( 4 & 8 years old) - All to attend factory tour
> 7) dammawpa - 87 2 Adults attending the factory tour.
> 8) Susan and Smiley - 313
> 9) Lady Di - 89
> 10) [email protected] - 170
> 11) mike-314
> 12) collinsfamtx - 88
> 13) grunt0311 - 316
> 14) Dreamtimers - 312
> 15) Showdogs - ???
> 16) Alto5 - 308, 2 Adults, 3 Kids, all to attend factory tour
> 17) z-family - 85, 2 Adults, 2 Kids all attending the factory tour


----------



## kyoutback

I hoped I wouldn't have to make this post but unfortunately we are going to have to back out of the factory rally.







If anyone is interested in my site for Eby's pines or for Indiana Dunes send me a PM in the next couple of days. I will hold off canceling for a couple of days to see if there is interest.


----------



## whodey

1) Thor - 166
2) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
3) Outbackmac - 168
4) whodey - 169 2 Adults, 3 Kids (9, 6, 4) - All to attend tour
5) Biga & Mrs Biga - ???
6) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids ( 4 & 8 years old) - All to attend factory tour
7) dammawpa - 87 2 Adults attending the factory tour.
8) Susan and Smiley - 313
9) Lady Di - 89 - 3 (maybe 5 adults) - All to attend factory tour
10) [email protected] - 170
11) mike-314
12) collinsfamtx - 88
13) grunt0311 - 316
14) Dreamtimers - 312
15) Showdogs - ???
16) Alto5 - 308, 2 Adults, 3 Kids, all to attend factory tour
17) z-family - 85, 2 Adults, 2 Kids all attending the factory tour


----------



## Dreamtimers

[/quote]


mike said:


> I am going to topsail Fri, this will be my first topsail rally but it seems they have alot of good ideas regarding rallys, I was thinking we could do some awards at least for best rally drink. *I think i can steall some recipies from topsail. *


OK Mike!... We'll be at TOPSAIL also,... AND we'll be watching you.















If you do...

I'm goin' to tell, *I'm goin' to tell! *







.

Dave









What time are you heading out for Topsail on Friday.

1) Thor - 166
2) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
3) Outbackmac - 168
4) whodey - 169 2 Adults, 3 Kids (9, 6, 4) - All to attend tour
5) Biga & Mrs Biga - ???
6) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids ( 4 & 8 years old) - All to attend factory tour
7) dammawpa - 87 2 Adults attending the factory tour.
8) Susan and Smiley - 313
9) Lady Di - 89 - 3 (maybe 5 adults) - All to attend factory tour
10) [email protected] - 170
11) mike-314
12) collinsfamtx - 88
13) grunt0311 - 316
14) Dreamtimers - 312 - 2 Adults 1 8yr old child. All to attend the factory tour.
15) Showdogs - ???
16) Alto5 - 308, 2 Adults, 3 Kids, all to attend factory tour
17) z-family - 85, 2 Adults, 2 Kids all attending the factory tour


----------



## Dreamtimers

kyoutback said:


> I hoped I wouldn't have to make this post but unfortunately we are going to have to back out of the factory rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in my site for Eby's pines or for Indiana Dunes send me a PM in the next couple of days. I will hold off canceling for a couple of days to see if there is interest.


Sorry to hear this Jim, We'll have some of the "Offical Topsail beverages" that Mike 'steals' in your honor.

Dave


----------



## outbackmac

2) kyoutback, mskyoutback - 167
3) Outbackmac - 168 5 adults mom & dad sons 19 & 22 girlfriend 20
4) whodey - 169 2 Adults, 3 Kids (9, 6, 4) - All to attend tour
5) Biga & Mrs Biga - ???
6) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids ( 4 & 8 years old) - All to attend factory tour
7) dammawpa - 87 2 Adults attending the factory tour.
8) Susan and Smiley - 313
9) Lady Di - 89 - 3 (maybe 5 adults) - All to attend factory tour
10) [email protected] - 170
11) mike-314
12) collinsfamtx - 88
13) grunt0311 - 316
14) Dreamtimers - 312 - 2 Adults 1 8yr old child. All to attend the factory tour.
15) Showdogs - ???
16) Alto5 - 308, 2 Adults, 3 Kids, all to attend factory tour
17) z-family - 85, 2 Adults, 2 Kids all attending the factory tour


----------



## outbackmac

Who wil be extending the trip to the dunes on thursday? iam leaving in the am


----------



## H2oSprayer

Okay, I have cleaned up the list a bit, you may notice that we have lost another member from the rally.

1) Thor - 166
2) Outbackmac - 168 5 adults mom & dad sons 19 & 22 girlfriend 20
3) whodey - 169 2 Adults, 3 Kids (9, 6, 4) - All to attend tour
4) Biga & Mrs Biga - ???
5) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids ( 4 & 8 years old) - All to attend factory tour
6) dammawpa - 87 2 Adults attending the factory tour.
7) Susan and Smiley - 313
8) Lady Di - 89 - 3 (maybe 5 adults) - All to attend factory tour
9) mike-314
10) collinsfamtx - 88
11) grunt0311 - 316
12) Dreamtimers - 312 - 2 Adults 1 8yr old child. All to attend the factory tour.
13) Showdogs - ??? 2 Adults attending the factory tour
14) Alto5 - 308, 2 Adults, 3 Kids (17, 14 & 11), all to attend factory tour
15) z-family - 85, 2 Adults, 2 Kids all attending the factory tour

As far as heading over to Indiana Dunes, it's only about an hour jump from Eby's. Depending on if we have a breakfast potluck on Thursday morning, we will probably plan on leaving around 1:00 or so. That way we can get there near the 2:00 pm check in time, get set up and enjoy a brisk dip in Lake Michigan before dinner.


----------



## z-family




----------



## Thor

Thanks for the friendly reminder

Thor #166 will be a party of 5 - 2 adults 3 kids

Thor


----------



## mike

Chris it looks like it will be me Dawn and Mary Not sure about the 18 y.o. She is going to topsail and Niagra but she is not commiting to the factory rally. If she changes her mind, Ill let u know.


----------



## nonny

Hey, Chris, don't eliminate me just yet. I'm still trying to work it out. If I go, it will be Bill & Jen (yep, and their dogs), Caelan and me. I'm still working on Corey and Amber. We may be able to get them as overnighters at least. If we attend, we will be taking the tour and participating fully in the potluck, etc. Bill asked if there's a lake nearby ~ should he bring the boat?


----------



## H2oSprayer

Updated:

1) Thor - 166, 2 Adults, 3 Kids - All to attend the factory tour
2) Outbackmac, 168 - 5 adults mom & dad sons 19 & 22 girlfriend 20 - All to attend tour?
3) whodey - 169, 2 Adults, 3 Kids (9, 6, 4) - All to attend tour
4) Biga & Mrs Biga - ???
5) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids ( 4 & 8 years old) - All to attend factory tour
6) dammawpa - 87, 2 Adults attending the factory tour.
7) Susan and Smiley - 313
8) Lady Di - 89, 3 (maybe 5 adults) - All to attend factory tour
9) mik e- 314, 2 Adults, 1 child - All to attend the factory tour
10) collinsfamtx - 88
11) nonny & grunt0311, 316 - 3 Adults, 1 child
12) Dreamtimers - 312, 2 Adults 1 8yr old child. All to attend the factory tour
13) Showdogs - ???, 2 Adults attending the factory tour
14) Alto5 - 308, 2 Adults, 3 Kids (17, 14 & 11), all to attend factory tour
15) z-family - 85, 2 Adults, 2 Kids (both 8 years old) all attending the factory tour


----------



## nonny

Updated:

1) Thor - 166, 2 Adults, 3 Kids - All to attend the factory tour
2) Outbackmac, 168 - 5 adults mom & dad sons 19 & 22 girlfriend 20 - All to attend tour?
3) whodey - 169, 2 Adults, 3 Kids (9, 6, 4) - All to attend tour
4) Biga & Mrs Biga - ???
5) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids ( 4 & 8 years old) - All to attend factory tour
6) dammawpa - 87, 2 Adults attending the factory tour.
7) Susan and Smiley - 313
8) Lady Di - 89, 3 (maybe 5 adults) - All to attend factory tour
9) mik e- 314, 2 Adults, 1 child - All to attend the factory tour
10) collinsfamtx - 88
11) nonny & grunt0311, 316 - 3 Adults, 1 child (12) - All to attend factory tour
12) Dreamtimers - 312, 2 Adults 1 8yr old child. All to attend the factory tour
13) Showdogs - ???, 2 Adults attending the factory tour
14) Alto5 - 308, 2 Adults, 3 Kids (17, 14 & 11), all to attend factory tour
15) z-family - 85, 2 Adults, 2 Kids (both 8 years old) all attending the factory tour


----------



## nonny

Okay, we've decided we're going to do this







and, of course, we're bringing my grandpuppies.







We're also hoping to talk Bill's friends into joining us. They just bought an Outback! I went back quite a few pages and couldn't find anything on the Potluck. Have we started a list? We are in for both the Tuesday night and Thursday morning potlucks. As Thor said, we look forward to those.







I'm not sure about the lay of the land but we also like to do group campfires and don't mind hosting if the site allows. The roller skating for the kids sounds fun and I'm sure Cae will enjoy that and any other activities you plan. If she's too old to participate any other way, I'm sure she'd be happy to help out. She's an Outbacker all the way. We're getting excited now!







RALLY! RALLY! RALLY!


----------



## z-family




----------



## H2oSprayer

nonny said:


> Okay, we've decided we're going to do this.... I went back quite a few pages and couldn't find anything on the Potluck. Have we started a list?


It great to hear that you will be able to make it. As of now, we haven't started any potluck plans. Should we plan a dinner for Tuesday and a breakfast for Thursday? If so, let's start a list of what you would like to bring. Please copy/paste and insert your information the last list so that we can keep everyones information in the list. I guess I'll start the list:

Potluck dinner, Tuesday:
H2oSprayer - Italian beef sandwiches

Potluck breakfast, Thursday:
H2oSprayer - Cinnamon rolls?? and breakfast sausages (Yes MaeJae, cinnamon rolls fresh from our *oven*!!)


----------



## dammawpa

We're getting excited to attend our First Outbacker's Rally. Count us in for the potluck on Tuesday night, campfires, breakfast and other activities where we'll get to meet all of you. Since we're new at this, I'll wait for a while to tell you what we'll bring to the potlucks. We've camped all our lives, but never had a potluck. We'd be glad to help in any way.


----------



## outbackmac

H2oSprayer do you want someone to make name tags for the rally?

I am lookin forward to this rally All we need is sunshine and good campers. This will be our longest trip for us as far as time spent in the outback and days on the road and distance traveled, Cincinnati to Madison Indiana for the Hydroplane races







(unlimited) then to Elkhart







: then on to the Dunes,







then back home.


----------



## 153Syr

Hello from Syracuse, NY,

Just returned from a 2-mo. road trip to the great (but hot) Southwest. We have to be in Indy the week before so decided to stay around for the rally. We're booked into Ebys Pines as of last Saturday. Now need a quick review of the event and what we should be bringing. Will definitely want to do potlucks and the factory tour. After almost 10,000 miles, there are a few things I'd like to have them work on!

Looking forward to meeting all of you. We've done small rallies with our local camping club, but this will be our first Outbackers' event. Any suggestions will be welcome.

Gary & Jen
07 Outback 26RLS
Equalizer Hitch
08 Silverado 2500 Ext Cab


----------



## nonny

Very cool! It won't be your last Outbacker's event, that's for sure! We're glad you're able to join us! (and I meant all those exclamation points!)


----------



## out4fun

Hi Chris and All,

We booked our site I think were on site 172.....looking forward to seeing everyone and meeting some new people!

We'll give some thought on what we're bringing to the pot-luck and get back to you.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Great to hear that we have we have added a few. I've updated the list below.

Updated: 6/19/2008

1) Thor - 166, 2 Adults, 3 Kids - All to attend the factory tour
2) Outbackmac, 168 - 5 adults mom & dad sons 19 & 22 girlfriend 20 - All to attend tour?
3) whodey - 169, 2 Adults, 3 Kids (9, 6, 4) - All to attend tour
4) Biga & Mrs Biga - ???
5) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids ( 4 & 8 years old) - All to attend factory tour
6) dammawpa - 87, 2 Adults attending the factory tour.
7) Susan and Smiley - 313
8) Lady Di - 89, 3 (maybe 5 adults) - All to attend factory tour
9) mik e- 314, 2 Adults, 1 child - All to attend the factory tour
10) collinsfamtx - 88
11) nonny & grunt0311, 316 - 3 Adults, 1 child (12) - All to attend factory tour
12) Dreamtimers - 312, 2 Adults 1 8yr old child. All to attend the factory tour
13) Showdogs - ???, 2 Adults attending the factory tour
14) Alto5 - 308, 2 Adults, 3 Kids (17, 14 & 11), all to attend factory tour
15) z-family - 85, 2 Adults, 2 Kids (both 8 years old) all attending the factory tour 
16) 153Syr -???, 2 Adults, both to attend the factory tour
17) out4fun - 172, 2 Adults, 1 child


----------



## Thor

I cannot wait to see everyone, the rally is approaching very quickly....in fact we will be heading out next week














By the time we see everyone we will be 10 days into our camping trip and our 4th campground









Just look for the guy that hasn't shaved in over a week, wearing a basball cap and in need of a cold beverage.









As for the Potluck - I am pretty open to bring anything.

Thor


----------



## outbackmac

Potluck dinner, Tuesday:
H2oSprayer - Italian beef sandwiches
Outbackmac- Cincinnati style chili Spaghetti w/ onions and cheese

Potluck breakfast, Thursday:
H2oSprayer - Cinnamon rolls?? and breakfast sausages (Yes MaeJae, cinnamon rolls fresh from our oven!!)
Outbackmac- ???????????

WE need to hear from more campers for dinner.
AS far as a adult beverages we can handle that


----------



## whodey

Potluck dinner, Tuesday:
H2oSprayer - Italian beef sandwiches
Outbackmac- Cincinnati style chili Spaghetti w/ onions and cheese
Whodey - Skyline Cheese Coneys

Potluck breakfast, Thursday:
H2oSprayer - Cinnamon rolls?? and breakfast sausages (Yes MaeJae, cinnamon rolls fresh from our oven!!)
Outbackmac- ???????????
Whodey - Goetta (homemade)


----------



## nonny

We will bring a pasta salad and another cold salad for dinner. We will bring muffins and eggs for cooking to order for breakfast.

Potluck dinner, Tuesday:
H2oSprayer - Italian beef sandwiches
Outbackmac- Cincinnati style chili Spaghetti w/ onions and cheese
Whodey - Skyline Cheese Coneys
grunt0311 - pasta salad
nonny - jello or other cold salad

Potluck breakfast, Thursday:
H2oSprayer - Cinnamon rolls?? and breakfast sausages (Yes MaeJae, cinnamon rolls fresh from our oven!!)
Outbackmac- ???????????
Whodey - Goetta (homemade)
grunt0311 - muffins
nonny - eggs to cook to order


----------



## tdvffjohn

Last call.......I have not cancelled my site yet but need to do so by tuesday to be fair to the campground. Anyone here interested in it????????

John


----------



## MaeJae

H2oSprayer said:


> Okay, we've decided we're going to do this.... I went back quite a few pages and couldn't find anything on the Potluck. Have we started a list?


It great to hear that you will be able to make it. As of now, we haven't started any potluck plans. Should we plan a dinner for Tuesday and a breakfast for Thursday? If so, let's start a list of what you would like to bring. Please copy/paste and insert your information the last list so that we can keep everyones information in the list. I guess I'll start the list:

Potluck dinner, Tuesday:
H2oSprayer - Italian beef sandwiches

Potluck breakfast, Thursday:
H2oSprayer - Cinnamon rolls?? and breakfast sausages *(Yes MaeJae, cinnamon rolls fresh from our oven!!)
*

[/quote]

Sorry to be missing that... I bet they will be delish!









Mrs. Spraya'licious Cinnamon Rolls

Listen up ya'll, 'cause this is it
The rolls that she's cookin' are delicious&#8230;

So delicious (it's hot, hot)
So delicious (I put them rolls on rock, rock)
So delicious (they wanna taste of what I got)
I'm Spraya'licious (t-t-t-t-t-tasty, tasty)

I'm the S to the P, R, A, the Y, the A,
And can't no other lady cook the rolls like me&#8230;

I'm Spraya'licious!!!

MaeJae









Sorry... sometimes I just get silly songs in my head....
Or maybe they are voices???









Have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## dammawpa

Hey everyone, we are so looking forward to seeing you all. We have a 30 cup coffee maker we are bringing for us coffee drinkers, as well as the dishes we listed below.
Do we have a total count yet for food planning?

Potluck dinner, Tuesday:
H2oSprayer - Italian beef sandwiches
Outbackmac- Cincinnati style chili Spaghetti w/ onions and cheese
Whodey - Skyline Cheese Coneys
grunt0311 - pasta salad
nonny - jello or other cold salad
alto5- fruit salad & something sweet 
dammawpa- cheesy potatoes- casserole style

Potluck breakfast, Thursday:
H2oSprayer - Cinnamon rolls?? and breakfast sausages (Yes MaeJae, cinnamon rolls fresh from our oven!!)
Outbackmac- ???????????
Whodey - Goetta (homemade)
grunt0311 - muffins
nonny - eggs to cook to order 
alto5- ???? 
dammawpa- sausage/egg casserole


----------



## Lady Di

We are gearing up for this trip as I get to spend time with family as well as meet a l;ot of you for the first time. Thinking about what to bring for dinner on Tuesday, Posibly a dessert, but will bring juice for Thursday morning.

Hown does orange and grape juice sound? Any other suggestions in the juice department?

Looking forward to it.

Rita


----------



## Lady Di

John you will be missed.

We will think of you while there. Thank you for setting this all up.

Rita


----------



## nonny

I'll second that!


----------



## outbackmac

Potluck dinner, Tuesday:
H2oSprayer - Italian beef sandwiches
Outbackmac- Cincinnati style chili Spaghetti w/ onions and cheese
Whodey - Skyline Cheese Coneys
grunt0311 - pasta salad
nonny - jello or other cold salad
alto5- fruit salad & something sweet 
dammawpa- cheesy potatoes- casserole style

Potluck breakfast, Thursday:
H2oSprayer - Cinnamon rolls?? and breakfast sausages (Yes MaeJae, cinnamon rolls fresh from our oven!!)
Outbackmac- Memossa's & pancakes
Whodey - Goetta (homemade)
grunt0311 - muffins
nonny - eggs to cook to order 
alto5- ???? 
dammawpa- sausage/egg casserole

I agree with everyone we to are lookin forward to metting a new group of Outbackers.
Of the group thats coming has anyone camped with each other before?
If my memory serves me right we have camped with Whodey & Dreamtimers


----------



## biga

Unfortunately, I had to make a painful telephone call this morning to cancel our reservations at Eby's Pines. We made these plans before before I lost my job in January. I started my new job in June, and of course finances and vacation time are not where they need to be for a 9 day excursion to Indiana. We were really looking forward to meeting you fine people, touring the OB plant and the surrounding countryside, and adding another state to our map. Maybe there will be another chance.

Thanks to everyone who has worked to organize this heard of cats.







We will be there in spirit. Post lots of pictures!


----------



## nonny

Just bumping this up so folks will see it. I just spoke with Bill & Jen's friends and hope they will be able to join us for at least the Potluck, if not the whole trip. With 2 cancellations, it would be nice to keep this in the forefront in the hopes that someone will jump on those lots before they're gone! Of course, I'm really sorry to see both John and Biga go. I was looking forward to meeting someone from Alabama. My mother was born there and it was one state we missed on our southern tour 2 years ago. Just entered the border for gas but couldn't get my daughter to venture in further.


----------



## 153Syr

Still figuring out food for the two potlucks, but probably pancakes with NY maple syrup and something Dinosaur BBQ'd for dinner. Looking forward to meeting you all and touring the OB factory. Does anyone have a time & date for that?
Also, in trying to make plans for the rest of our trip, I have us leaving Ebys Pines on Thursday (after breakfast) and heading to Erie, PA. Do I have it right, or are folks staying over Thursday night?



outbackmac said:


> Potluck dinner, Tuesday:
> H2oSprayer - Italian beef sandwiches
> Outbackmac- Cincinnati style chili Spaghetti w/ onions and cheese
> Whodey - Skyline Cheese Coneys
> grunt0311 - pasta salad
> nonny - jello or other cold salad
> alto5- fruit salad & something sweet
> dammawpa- cheesy potatoes- casserole style
> 
> Potluck breakfast, Thursday:
> H2oSprayer - Cinnamon rolls?? and breakfast sausages (Yes MaeJae, cinnamon rolls fresh from our oven!!)
> Outbackmac- Memossa's & pancakes
> Whodey - Goetta (homemade)
> grunt0311 - muffins
> nonny - eggs to cook to order
> alto5- ????
> dammawpa- sausage/egg casserole
> 
> I agree with everyone we to are lookin forward to metting a new group of Outbackers.
> Of the group thats coming has anyone camped with each other before?
> If my memory serves me right we have camped with Whodey & Dreamtimers


----------



## Dreamtimers

nonny said:


> Just bumping this up so folks will see it. I just spoke with Bill & Jen's friends and hope they will be able to join us for at least the Potluck, if not the whole trip. With 2 cancellations, it would be nice to keep this in the forefront in the hopes that someone will jump on those lots before they're gone! Of course, I'm really sorry to see both John and Biga go. I* was looking forward to meeting someone from Alabama*. My mother was born there and it was one state we missed on our southern tour 2 years ago. Just entered the border for gas but couldn't get my daughter to venture in further.


You still can! We are also from N. Alabama.

Dave


----------



## H2oSprayer

153Syr said:


> ...and touring the OB factory. Does anyone have a time & date for that?
> Also, in trying to make plans for the rest of our trip, I have us leaving Ebys Pines on Thursday (after breakfast) and heading to Erie, PA. Do I have it right, or are folks staying over Thursday night?


The tour of the factory will be Wednesday. I believe that the time is 9:30am, but I will have to look that up when I get back to my notes. I believe that most people are planning on leaving Thursday after the breakfast. I know that there is a group that will be leaving from Eby's Pines and heading over to Indiana Dunes State Park. I believe that we are looking at heading out as soon as we get cleaned up after breakfast so that we can enjoy the afternoon at the beach. After years of speculation and planning, it's hard to believe that it's just a few weeks away, we can't wait!!!

EDIT: looking back at some older posts, the time and date listed above is correct as of the last contact with Keystone.


----------



## H2oSprayer

outbackmac said:


> H2oSprayer do you want someone to make name tags for the rally?


So.....is that a suggestion or an offer?







That sounds like a good idea for meet and greet fire and the pot luck. I know that some of us enjoyed an adult beverage or two over a campfire, but it would be great to know the names of everyone else.


----------



## H2oSprayer

I believe listed below is the latest list of attendees. I need to call the Keystone representative early next week with a head count for the tour. Please make sure that your information is correct. Also, were there any questions other then to obvious (exact location) and if photos can be taken that we need to have answered prior to the tour?

Updated: 6/19/2008

1) Thor - 166, 2 Adults, 3 Kids - All to attend the factory tour
2) Outbackmac, 168 - 5 adults mom & dad sons 19 & 22 girlfriend 20 - All to attend tour?
3) whodey - 169, 2 Adults, 3 Kids (9, 6, 4) - All to attend tour
4) H2oSprayer - 315, 2 Adults, 2 Kids ( 4 & 8 years old) - All to attend factory tour
5) dammawpa - 87, 2 Adults attending the factory tour.
6) Susan and Smiley - 313
7) Lady Di - 89, 3 (maybe 5 adults) - All to attend factory tour
8) mike- 314, 2 Adults, 1 child - 1 adult to attend the factory tour
9) collinsfamtx - 88
10) nonny & grunt0311, 316 - 3 Adults, 1 child (12) - All to attend factory tour
11) Dreamtimers - 312, 2 Adults 1 8yr old child. All to attend the factory tour
12) Showdogs - ???, 2 Adults attending the factory tour
13) Alto5 - 308, 2 Adults, 3 Kids (17, 14 & 11), all to attend factory tour
14) z-family - 85, 2 Adults, 2 Kids (both 8 years old) all attending the factory tour 
15) 153Syr -???, 2 Adults, both to attend the factory tour
16) out4fun - 172, 2 Adults, 1 child


----------



## outbackmac

CONSIDER IT DONE ///////

If everyone will get there screen names and names of those attending i will get them made up. Or should i say the DW WILL. SEND IN A PM OR POST HERE. Not sure of our arrival time as we will be leaving madison Indiana on Sunday morning. I believe we are lookin at a 5 plus hour drive..


----------



## H2oSprayer

outbackmac said:


> CONSIDER IT DONE ///////
> 
> If everyone will get there screen names and names of those attending i will get them made up. Or should i say the DW WILL. SEND IN A PM OR POST HERE. Not sure of our arrival time as we will be leaving madison Indiana on Sunday morning. I believe we are lookin at a 5 plus hour drive..


Thanks for taking care of that for me. I bet you can find most of the adults names in their signatures.


----------



## nonny




----------



## mike

As far as the potluck we will be winging it, maybe some brats from wisconsin as we will be up north the week before. We have not be online as much as we went to the topsail rally. It was incredible, we went to walmart and picked up a blender, those southeasterners really like there mixed drinks. I will have it going during this rally. We are really looking forward to seeing everyone.

Chris, The dw thought it might be best if i just go to the factory as she feels that the 3 y.o. might be a little boared. So just count me in.

Nametags: Mike Dawn Mary.


----------



## z-family




----------



## H2oSprayer

Just a few long days are left before the start of the Factory Rally. I have contacted our rep at the Keystone factory, Tim, and everything is in order for our tour of the factory. The tour will take place on Wednesday the 9th at 9:30am followed by a luncheon provided by Keystone. One thing about the factory tour, they will not be in active production. I think that this will be a positive thing for us as we won't need to have ear plugs and safety glasses and we will be able to talk with our tour guide and not have to yell. As Tim explained it to me, their factory workers are not permitted to schedule vacation time. Instead, they shut the factory down, in the case of this year, for two weeks around the 4th of July and two weeks around Christmas. But not to worry, whatever stage of production that the RV's were in at the time the production stopped is what we will see. It sounded like there are as many as 40 stations, so we may be able to see 40 different stages of production. I believe that he said they were in mid production of the "Loft" at the time work stopped. Tim was unsure when I asked him the question about taking photographs during the tour, he is going to look into it for us and let me know. I will have Maps that will be available on the exact location for meeting at the factory.

The nearest Keystone Outback dealership to our rally location is Tiara RV Sales. They are a large dealership with a parts department. I will also have maps available to this location. As they have been generous enough to donate several items to the rally, it would be great to pay them a visit if you find that you have forgotten anything. When you stop in, be sure to tell Brian Calhoun "Thanks" for the donations.

I am still unsure about a pavilion for the potluck. We called the campground today and were met with some interesting information. The contact that we have at the campgrounds is currently on vacation. The person that we talked with said that the pavilion is still available for Tuesday evening, but has a rental price of of what would equate to nearly $160. I will call back on Monday to talk with our contact to see if we can have access to the room at no charge as we are occupying 17 sites that would probably otherwise sit empty during the weekdays. Otherwise we may need to pick a centralized campsite location for the potluck and pray for good weather.

We did find out that the rollerskating rink will be open on Sunday from 2:00 to 5:00 pm, but they will be closed during the week. The pool and the game room will be open for our use during the rally. Keep in mind, children under 14 must have an adult with them to enjoy the pool.

Heather and I kind of put the cart before the horse on this one, we were at Sams Club today and thought that we would pick up a couple of packages of candy bars in hope of doing something like Bingo and using the candy bars as the prizes. We were hoping that the campgrounds would have a set of Bingo balls and cards that we could use, but they do not. Does anyone own or have access to a Bingo set of balls and cards that we could use?

I believe that should just about cover it for now. Let me know if I am forgetting anything.


----------



## Thor

Well everyone, we are off...camper is packed and we will be camping for the next 2 weeks.















We have a couple stops in MI, before seeing everyone at the rally
















It will be the maiden pull for the new burb.

Thor


----------



## 153Syr

Thanks for the recap. We're looking forward to this, too!



H2oSprayer said:


> ...and touring the OB factory. Does anyone have a time & date for that?
> Also, in trying to make plans for the rest of our trip, I have us leaving Ebys Pines on Thursday (after breakfast) and heading to Erie, PA. Do I have it right, or are folks staying over Thursday night?


The tour of the factory will be Wednesday. I believe that the time is 9:30am, but I will have to look that up when I get back to my notes. I believe that most people are planning on leaving Thursday after the breakfast. I know that there is a group that will be leaving from Eby's Pines and heading over to Indiana Dunes State Park. I believe that we are looking at heading out as soon as we get cleaned up after breakfast so that we can enjoy the afternoon at the beach. After years of speculation and planning, it's hard to believe that it's just a few weeks away, we can't wait!!!

EDIT: looking back at some older posts, the time and date listed above is correct as of the last contact with Keystone.
[/quote]


----------



## H2oSprayer

outbackmac said:


> Pot luck dinner sounds good to me. has anyone gave any thought to a white elephant gift exchange?


At one point there was talk about a white elephant gift exchange at the potluck dinner. Do we still want to plan on doing this?


----------



## outbackmac

Chris what a fine report that was answered any question i might of had. 
As for the lodge i cant believe they wouldnt give thast to us for no charge, we did our midwest rally at natural Springs with a much smaller group and on a weekend and they did. If not i do have a big dinning canopy that holds 2 picnic tables or more that we can use for food set up.

As for name tags i have all except for Showdogs and Susan and Smiley i will send pms

How many Poker Players do we have here? My son was wanting me to ask.

Picking up the outback to day to begin preperation for this GREAT trip.


----------



## outbackmac

My dw has informed me that we have a small BINGO game with smaller pieces and we will go through it to make sure we have everything


----------



## H2oSprayer

outbackmac said:


> How many Poker Players do we have here?


----------



## z-family




----------



## dammawpa

Thank you so much for the in depth report. We can hardly wait to meet Gilligan, or is he on vacation as well?








As for the dinner and the pavilion, we also have a large canopy we will bring, it is 10x20 or so. I think that is 3 tables of 8 people. Maybe we can string them together for cover at least for the food.
See you Sunday.


----------



## outbackmac

Is everyone arriving on Sunday?

3 days and counting for our journey


----------



## H2oSprayer

outbackmac said:


> Is everyone arriving on Sunday?


We will be getting there on Sunday. As I will be working a 24 hour shift on Saturday that will end at 8:00am on Sunday, we will probably not be able to hit the road much before noon (CDT). With this part of Indiana being in EDT, we will loose and hour and with this being the Sunday of a busy holiday weekend weekend, I am planning loosing a bit of time sitting on the toll roads around Chicago, so we probably wont get there much before dinner time. I will have some info packets for everyone, so please plan on stopping by our site if I haven't found you first to grab yours. As the "Official Outback FRS Travel Channel" is 10 (sub-channel 0) I will be monitoring it while en route, just in case we come across another Outbacker!!


----------



## Grunt0311

Sorry I have been MIA on here for awhile. It has been a busy and stressful year so far. I will be at the rally. I think Nonny and I will be arriving on Sun late afternoon/early evening. Jen and the dogs should be arriving Mon evening. I will be at Silver Lake camping over the 4th, then coming home, restocking, and heading to Indiana. Luckily it is less than an hour from my house. Count me in on poker. Also, Jen's parents lent us a 14x14 easy-up canopy. Feel free to use that on any of the potlucks!

Bill


----------



## H2oSprayer

I just got off the phone with Kris at Eby's Pines and we are more then welcome to use their pavilions in any way that we may need, at no charge. I told her that we like to use one for our potluck on Tuesday and maybe one on Monday for candy bar bingo. She said that this has been a very busy week at Eby's Pines. As it turns out, Keystone has reserved several camping sites and has been bringing units in and out all week, taking photos and videos of all of the new models for Keystone's promotional use. You know what they say about timing...one week later on Keystone's end or one week earlier on our end and we could have viewed all of Keystone's new units without having the leave the campgrounds, or even putting our adult beverages down.






























As it looks like there has been no interest in the white elephant exchange, I think that (at least as of now) we will not be doing the exchange.

Be sure to stop by our site as I will have a information packet for everyone. I have set up activities for each day. Feel free to participate as much or as little as you would like. Keep in mind, this is your vacation as well and you should spend it as you would like. Their pool, game room and hiking trails will all be open for our use.

I can't believe that I still have to work two 24 hour shifts before we can head out.







But, at least we plan to be out camping for the next 11 days after that


----------



## Lady Di

H2oSprayer - Italian beef sandwiches
Outbackmac- Cincinnati style chili Spaghetti w/ onions and cheese
Whodey - Skyline Cheese Coneys
grunt0311 - pasta salad
nonny - jello or other cold salad
alto5- fruit salad & something sweet 
dammawpa- cheesy potatoes- casserole style
Lady Di - Mac and cheese

Potluck breakfast, Thursday:
H2oSprayer - Cinnamon rolls?? and breakfast sausages (Yes MaeJae, cinnamon rolls fresh from our oven!!)
Outbackmac- Memossa's & pancakes
Whodey - Goetta (homemade)
grunt0311 - muffins
nonny - eggs to cook to order 
alto5- ???? 
dammawpa- sausage/egg casserole
Lady Di - Fruit juice

I agree with everyone we to are lookin forward to metting a new group of Outbackers.
Of the group thats coming has anyone camped with each other before?

We are leaving for In today after DH gets home from work. My MIL is coming with us so we have at least 4 people.


----------



## Dreamtimers

Lady Di said:


> Of the group thats coming has anyone camped with each other before?


As far as I can remember from the list, we have only camped with Outbackmac and Mike.

Looking forward to adding the rest of you to the list.

Dave

P.S.

Any word back on photos at the factory?


----------



## outbackmac

12 hours and counting


----------



## whodey

Loading the truck now and can't wait. Will be heading to Clifty Falls in Madison, IN for the weekend. Will be leaving Sunday around 10ish. Should be up at Eby Pines around 3 or so. Will see you there.

Everyone have a safe and happy 4th.

Mike


----------



## outbackmac

TIC TIC TIC 2 PLUS hours and were outa here.

Like Whodey said everyone have a safe 4th

See all the oubackers in a few days.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Dreamtimers said:


> Any word back on photos at the factory?


I'm still waiting to hear back from Tim. At the very least I will hope to have an answer at the potluck on Tuesday.


----------



## H2oSprayer

outbackmac said:


> TIC TIC TIC 2 PLUS hours and were outa here.


I wish we could also be heading out today. Where are you heading pre-rally?


----------



## outbackmac

Clifty Falls State Park

We are bringing golf clubs do we have any other HACKERS? Bring clubs


----------



## outbackmac

Well we made it to our 2nd stop of three arrived at ebby pines around 4pm. Most of the group are here. Company around fire last night was fantastic.

more reports to follow


----------



## Lady Di

We are here now.

Arrived in the area on Thursday evening, stayed with my brother till today, drove about 15 minutes to get here today.


----------



## nonny

Emailing from the RV Museum. Rally's going great. Wish you were here!


----------



## tdvffjohn

So do I


----------



## whodey

Arrived Sunday with Outbackmac & Dreamtimers. Had a good drive up from Clifty Falls SP in Madison, IN. Got 13.5mpg







, but saw diesel at 5.16







. Having a great time, just got done having one of Outbackmac's Bourbon Slushies hmmm goooood. Getting ready for the potluck here in about an hour, can't wait. Waiting on the Dometic tech right now. Going to do recall work and add some sort of sensor. Wish more of you all could have made it. Will post pics soon.

Mike


----------



## mskyoutback

Wish we could have made it too!


----------



## HDOutbackers

Vicki and I are soooooo jealous. We would have liked to do this trip as well but alas, it was not to be.

We had intended to drop in on you folks when you hit Indiana Dunes but we have been overcome by events and can't leave town this weekend. We had planned to cruise in on the Harley, drink a brew, then head on home. Oh well........

Until the next time!

Have fun! GO OUTBACKERS...............PARTY ON!

VICTIM


----------



## outbackmac

Just got back from the factory tour. The guys from the factory were fantastic, we got a chance to see some of the new products they are releasing. I would tell you about them but we were sworn to keep our lips closed.

Thank you to Keystone


----------



## outbackmac




----------



## Reverie

Did they give you some nice gifts. Say, a nice 5th wheel?...

Reverie


----------



## happycamper

Did you meet Gilligan?


----------



## MaeJae

happycamper said:


> Did you meet Gilligan?


----------



## Camping Fan

MaeJae said:


> Did you meet Gilligan?











[/quote]

Saw that one coming.







Good job MaeJae!


----------



## BoaterDan

I'm sorry we missed this rally. We have standing July 4th plans every year, so the timing was just off.

But this seems like a pretty good centralized Midwest location, and seeing the new stuff from Keystone will always be interesting. Is this something we should do every other year?


----------



## z-family




----------



## Thor

Hi Everyone

We just pulled in after a 3000km camping trip that included the factory rally - Awesome rally







The kids had a great time and so did the parents. The 3000km drive was pretty uneventful until the final stretch home. Sandusky to home (about 6hrs leg) about 3hrs into the drive a piece of metal was on bouncing on the road and hit the underside of my truck. Bang! and trailer sway as I tried to turn to miss driving over it. I thought the metal went right thru my truck and took one of my trailer tires out. I manged to pull over safely and a rest area (1/2 mile done the road) and went to check my pants, truck and trailer. Pants ok, heart was beating faster than normal, truck ok - the metal object hit the frame rail just below the drivers seat, but the trailer wasn't so lucky. All tires ok but I now have about an 8" hole in the skirting just behind the rear wheel and before the storage door. The obeject must of bounced under everything and punched a hole right thru the metal skirting. I had to bent the metal back into place and inspect the rest of the trailer. I could not find anything else. (I will post pic of hole once I go thru all of my vacation pics). The rest of the trip was smooth sailing and customs was great. No line at all not even a single car









Thanks to Chris & Heather, they did a great job organizing the event.
Thanks to Keystone for opening up the factory and giving a peek at the 09's. They knew about Gilligan
Thanks to John - Site 167 ended being the common camp fire site.







Sorry that you couldn't make it. I wish I could have seen you again.
Thanks to the Dometic rep. Recall taken care of and some cool gifts.









The rally started off very quickly with a water ballon fight which quickly turned into some good old fasion pranks. 35 beer cans tied to my truck. I will let you guess who can drink all those beers in the 1st night. Kids loved it....but somehow I think the bigger kids did as well.

The campfires where great and some outbackers never made it to bed until 4:00am (at least that is the rumour








) 
Potluck - always too much great food - I guess there can never be enough great food. - Thanks everyone

I will let more stroy out as other outbacker chime in.









As for mods - Z-family takes 1st place - I will say no more but will post a pic. I stopped several times to tried and find the equipment to make the mod myself but had no luck. Time to google.

Jerry

I did ask about rallies at cedar point. They gave me the names of 2 contact people. Event planner and group planner. I will contact them and email you the details.

....more later.

Safe travels for the rally goers that are still on the road.

Thor


----------



## nonny

Bill & Jen, Cae & I all arrived home safely. We stayed an extra night and enjoyed every minute of our time there. It was great to see Thor, Helen and family again after 2 years. It was wonderful to get together again with those we know and camp with regularly (z-family, H2O Sprayer) and fabulous to meet those new to us. Otherwise, ditto, ditto, ditto what the others said. What fun! We can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Grunt0311

We made it home from the rally safely yesterday. Let me just say, what a GREAT rally!!! In fact, every rally I have ever been to with my fellow Outbackers has been just awesome







. Chris and Heather did a lot of work coordinating everything, and I really appreciate their effort. That is worth two thumbs up














!

It was so nice to meet all of the other familys from here that I have never met, and great to see all the ones again that I have met before. Thanks again Mike for letting me use your air compressor to top of the tires on the trailer. And I think Baxter and Remmi were a hit with the kids. It seemed they all wanted to come by and throw Baxter's ball! Oh yeah, Jerry and I are taking challengers from whoever think they can stand a chance in Euchre







. Mike was the winner in the poker tournament, but what an exciting finish!

Eby's Pines was a great campground. I will definately go back. It was very clean, and they went out of their way to make us all feel welcome. Keystone did a wonderful job of letting us know how much they appreciate our business. It is very clear that they monitor our site looking for ways to improve. They also were very receptive to listening to what suggestions we had for them. The tour was great, very informative. And the luncheon was wonderful too. I did keep an eye on who was cooking though to make sure it wasn't Gilligan







.

And Thor, I am not sure who had the most exciting trip, you or Chris. I am sorry to hear about your trailer's new aerodynamic properties.

Thanks to everyone for a great time, and we will see you down the road!

Bill


----------



## dammawpa

We too are home safe and sound. It was our first and definitely not our last rally. What a great way to meet some fine folks. We stayed over Friday to visit some RV surplus storees and were nit disappointed. Just ask Dreamtimer and 153 SYR how they faired in those stores.
I too found the factory tour very informative and very much appreciated that they monitor our findings and gripes. I hope they take seriously our well thought out suggestion in regards to their '09 models. For those not at the rally, we missed you and you do need to visit the nearest Outback dealer to see the new models when they come.
Thanks as well to H20 Sprayer and his family for their hard work. Good food, good times and good company, what more could a fellow ask for?
Happy Trails to you,







until we meet again.....


----------



## Lady Di

We arrived this afternoon around 5:30 PM.

We really enjoyed meeting everyone, and had a great time. Yes, we enjoyed the candy bar bingo, abd the potlucks were great too,

We hope there may be more able to attend the next one.

Thanks Keystone for your hospitality.


----------



## kyoutback

Ok, we had to back out of the rally and were very sad about that. But, I was sure my fellow outbackers would return with lots of great pictures of what I missed. All these people reporting that they made it back ok and had a great time but not a single picture yet. Come on people show me the great time I missed.


----------



## outbackmac

Home at last, But to be honest wish i was still at Ebby pines with the fine new friends of the Outback Family.

As for Thor Katie says she has plenty of water baloons with ur name on them. As for the beer cans my guess goes to ????.

One thing we did discover on this trip is that no matter how tight you think you secured things they can be moved. Thors grill

As for Bill and I we are the Undisputed Champions of the WORLD.

More to come on the rally

I second the thought for those still on the road get home safe.


----------



## whodey

We had a wonderful time. It was great meeting everyone. Eby's Pines was a great place, our kids loved it as well. The factory tour was very interesting. Seeing the process really lets you know what all goes into making them. Thanks Keystone for the hospitality and the lunch, really enjoyed it. I think it is pretty cool that Keystone really does value our opinion. I also feel privileged to be a part of the prototype process. Thanks to Dometic for the recall work, sensor and the cool gifts. Used the gifts at the After Factory Rally. Thumbs up to Chris & Heather on getting everything together, GREAT JOB!!! Hope to see everyone next year at Cedar Point (or somewhere). Will post pics as soon as I go through the 500+ the DW has taken.

Mike

PS - Thor, Sorry to hear about your mishap, glad to hear everyone (& pants) are ok. Logan keeps asking when he can go over to his friends house


----------



## H2oSprayer

Well, we have finally made it home this afternoon from one of our most memorable trips ever. It was great to see some old friends again and to meet some new friends. We didn't get off to a very good start to our trip however. Sunday morning arrived and we were very excited to get our longest duration trip of the summer started. I had just came off of a 24 hour shift at work and we were actually able to get on the way for our 3 hour drive an hour earlier then we had planned. We had just transitioned from I90 to I290, in Chicago, traveling in typical Chicago type traffic. All of the sudden, bang. The truck shook, it sounded like the front of the Outback was dragging on the tollway and the truck started to slide sideways. Lucky I was to keep control of the truck and get from the center lane over to the shoulder in one piece and without hitting any of the other vehicles that were near us. We must have scared the carp out of the people behind us, as one vehicles pulled up next to us to make sure we were oaky. As it turns out, we blew the rear drivers side tire on the Suburban. The tire failure was rather severe. It folded the part of the rear fender from the back of the tire to the bumper, up a few inches and placed a few other dents in the side of the truck from were the shredding rubber slapped the side of the truck. Luckily there was no damage to our Outback. We were counting our blessings that we were all okay. After sitting for a couple of minutes to calm my nerves, I was able to efficiently change to the spare tire and we were on our way to the next exit. I checked at a few of the local tire stores, but being the Sunday after the 4th of July, I was unable to locate a exceptable replacement. We continued on our way, rather uneventfully until we were approximately 30 miles from our destination. All of the sudden, bang. I said to myself, not again!! This time, the passenger side rear tire on the Suburban blew. This time, the traffic was surprisingly light and we were able to come to a stop without causing any other incidents. I'm not sure what the deal is, but two tires on the same trip? We had just had the tires rotated and we were told they were in good shape for our trip. I had made sure that the tire pressures were set prior to departing. Okay, so now what. Luckily I was able to use my GPS to find the nearest tire shops. After 6 calls I was able to find a tire service that had to call in a guy, to come to our rescue. After nearly two hours and having to hand over our first born, we were on our way. (Note to self, call insurance company about adding road service to our policy ASAP!) We arrived at the rally thrilled to see the pool calling our names. We made quick work of setting up camp and checking in with everyone and off to the pool we went. The pool was a bit on the cool side, but after the day that we had, it felt great.

Thanks to John for getting the rally started, it was our pleasure to continue with what you had started. As always, the potlucks were a huge success. Great food and a great time was had by all. Even the impromptu events, I believe they were referred to as "shanagins", were fun. This group was one of the funnest that we have camped with in a while. We can't wait till next year, maybe at Cedar Point?

We had a great time at Indiana Dunes and were fortunate to have extended our stay until today. For anyone in the Indiana/Illinois/Michigan area looking for a great camping area, this place must be added to the top of your list. Not only did they have a newly updated camping area and a great beach area, but they also had up to three interactive events each day. We had a great time on a hike to find the cactus, the kids enjoyed making the bracelets and had fun earning the stare park pin by doing things within the park. We will hopefully be able to make it back there this year.

Thor, I'm glad that things turned out, for the most part, okay. The skirting can be fixed, the pants on the other hand would have had to of been thrown out!!

Kudos to Chris at Eby's Pines for helping to make the rally a success. It was very nice to see her stopping by to see how things were going and if we needed anything.

A huge handshake and a pat on the back to Tim and all of his "elves" at Keystone. Although his schedule was rather full, Tim was able to squeeze in stopping by Eby's Pines a bit more that an hour before the potluck, to chit chat, answer questions and gave us a few tid bits of what to expect in the near future. Tim stayed (a bit longer then he intended to) and joined us for the potluck. I hope that your night was not too late Tim, and I hope that your daughter did well. The tour of the factory was great. It was interesting to see how these units are constructed. Who would of thought that they are made from the inside out, opposite of how a home is built? I'm not sure how much of their new ideas they want us to share prior to informing their dealers, but the exterior door directly into the bathroom on the 310 is a home run!! Now if only that model came in a 5th wheel (hint, hint!!) Tim was interested in continuing a Factory Rally in the future. What do you say John, you were unable to make this one, but how about another one in 2010?

BTW, Doug, how does one go about changing their screen name. We have one member that I will not name, that has a (as he puts it) plain screen name that needs to be changed. We have come up with a new name for him, "Magellan". I will let him chime in with that story!!

Until next time...this one's for you!!


----------



## z-family




----------



## tdvffjohn

I m game for 2010.









If anyone on else is, leave your comments here
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=22952&hl=

John


----------



## tdvffjohn

Great pictures







Thanks......... I am sooo bummed out yet.


----------



## dammawpa

z-family said:


> Well I finally got our pictures uploaded. Click here to view. Sorry about all the pool pics but we spent allot of time there. That stinks to hear about the damage on your TT Thor. Glad it wasn't worse.
> 
> Rob


Enjoyed the pictures. Make sure you color in Indiana on your map. It'll be even prettier.
Enjoyed meeting you and your family.
Sheila & Carl


----------



## happycamper

Great pics Z! I love the mid air jump shots.


----------



## mike

Well we made it back, it was a great trip. Thanks Chris, heather and the boys. I will second Chris that indiana dunes is a great place and will be a somewhat regular trip for us. The poker game was fun and thanks for the outbacker hat. It was great to see old friends and make new ones. Looking forward to seeing Thor at shersktons shores.


----------



## tdvffjohn

If you go to Eby s Pines website, they added 2 links to there page, one to Outbackers web thread and one to the rally pictures.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Clicky here

Scroll to the bottom of the page. Thanks for the heads up John!!


----------



## outbackmac

Boy are we Famous now.


----------



## H2oSprayer

outbackmac said:


> Boy are we Famous now.


Ummm, shouldn't that be infamous?


----------



## MaeJae




----------



## z-family




----------



## Thor

H2oSprayer said:


> Boy are we Famous now.


Ummm, shouldn't that be infamous?








[/quote]

LMAO - Good one

Finally download my pics from the camera. I normally resize them for the website one by one...this takes a long time...there are to be a better way. Suggestions

I would like to resize tp 600x800 jpeg quality to 80%. Now I can do it if I email them but I just wish to save the pics.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## Thor

I think I got it. I just let it create the email saved to a folder and detail the email.

Here it goes.

Nonny at the Potluck sampling some of the food










and a few minutes later......I am not really sure about this one. Nonny will have to explain this...I can only guess what she could be doing

























Z-family got 1st place for the best mod - this works on AC/DC - Dry camping here we come










Z-family waiting for the Potluck to start. Potluck was awesome at this rally










Someone had a birthday actually 2 people did, my son turned 6 and this fellow Outbacker who turned.... ?0
Can you guess the gift?










actually this was his gift....

Gift

Just if you are wondering.....it stopped there... held... done for photo purpose only
















Thor


----------



## nonny

Just remember what my Momma always said, "Paybacks are a @x#^+*!"


----------



## mike

it was really great to see everyone. and the pics are great. Also is anyone has anything to "give" to Thor, i will be seeing him in niagra. I was thinking maybe some furniture


----------



## outbackmac

How about Water ballons,or fishing string? I know where he can get a good deal on a grill.


----------



## nonny

Well, and I thought hurricaneplumber was the naughty one! Kevin, you have been redeemed by sooooooo many others!


----------



## Thor

Kevin will be on my side...I will be giving him "old man's" beer and he will be good to go.

More pics to come...... he he he lol

Thor


----------



## nonny

Such a shame that you will have to buy his affiliation!







I should think having his reputation cleared would be more important to him than those stubbies ~ that and knowing what a stellar individual nonny is, absolutely undeserving of such underhanded smear tactics!


----------



## whodey

I know I'm late on posting pics, but have been busy with work and getting caught up with the house. This is my first time using photobucket, so I hope this works.
Pics of Rally


----------



## tdvffjohn

Better late than never,.......worked great









Nice pics

John


----------



## Thor

whodey said:


> I know I'm late on posting pics, but have been busy with work and getting caught up with the house. This is my first time using photobucket, so I hope this works.
> Pics of Rally


Mike

Great pics - Thanks for sharing.

Thor


----------



## small5

whodey said:


> I know I'm late on posting pics, but have been busy with work and getting caught up with the house. This is my first time using photobucket, so I hope this works.
> Pics of Rally


Mike -
GOOD PICS! Wished we could have made the rally.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor said:


> Kevin will be on my side...I will be giving him "old man's" beer and he will be good to go.












Did someone mention Old man Beer???

Nonny, getting awful personal with the stubby comments, shame, shame


----------



## Eagleeyes

I was wondering if anyone at the rally was able to address the tire issue (Duro, Milestar, Mission failures) with folks at Keystone...


----------

